# Strange Road Signs



## DRM (28 Apr 2018)

Whilst out last week I saw one large red sign at the side of the road near Badsworth, with the wording "Cats eyes removed" I think it's a bit harsh, surely the RSPCA might have something to say about that, also driving out of Sherburn in Elmet the council have put a sign out with the message "Warning Potholes" well that'll help won't it, not.


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2018)

There are Werewolves Crossing signs in Nortfolk.


----------



## roadrash (28 Apr 2018)




----------



## DRM (28 Apr 2018)

roadrash said:


> View attachment 406462


That the style of sign, who on earth comes up with such stupidity.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Apr 2018)

I passed this one a few rides ago:


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2018)




----------



## snorri (28 Apr 2018)

On a similar theme to previous post, which has lost the final 'en'.
For many months there was a directional sign in the Highlands for 'Hill of Fear', it had lost its final 'n'.


----------



## HLaB (28 Apr 2018)

https://goo.gl/maps/RVcdcDQVZJp


----------



## BSOh (28 Apr 2018)

My favourite was one I saw in Ireland back in the 1990's on a road which simply read "this is the wrong way"


----------



## Glow worm (28 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> There are Werewolves Crossing signs in Nortfolk.



And some in Norfolk dialect. Love these.......


----------



## winjim (28 Apr 2018)

Can't see it very well from the Streetview but this warning sign just before the duck pond in Foolow always cheers me up.


----------



## Welsh wheels (29 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> View attachment 406465


Describes a lot of beaches in the UK that does...


----------



## Welsh wheels (29 Apr 2018)

winjim said:


> Can't see it very well from the Streetview but this warning sign just before the duck pond in Foolow always cheers me up.
> 
> View attachment 406482


Is that warning you of animals or low bridges?


----------



## Welsh wheels (29 Apr 2018)

Folk like to race sheep here in Wales


----------



## User269 (29 Apr 2018)

I refer the hon. gentleman to my reply made on August 22nd 2013.


----------



## winjim (29 Apr 2018)

Welsh wheels said:


> Is that warning you of animals or low bridges?


I guess if it was a really low bridge you might have to duck.


----------



## Randy Butternubs (29 Apr 2018)

I came across signs like this around Salisbury Plain


----------



## DRM (29 Apr 2018)

User269 said:


> I refer the hon. gentleman to my reply made on August 22nd 2013.


That is a good one, I know the feeling, sat looking at google maps


----------



## Dayvo (29 Apr 2018)

BSOh said:


> My favourite was one I saw in Ireland back in the 1990's on a road which simply read "this is the wrong way"



I saw plenty of these in Australia a number of years ago, thinking 'how the hell do they know where I'm going?:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Apr 2018)

DRM said:


> Whilst out last week I saw one large red sign at the side of the road near Badsworth, with the wording "Cats eyes removed" I think it's a bit harsh, surely the RSPCA might have something to say about that, also driving out of Sherburn in Elmet the council have put a sign out with the message "Warning Potholes" well that'll help won't it, not.



On Lunnsfield Lane (from Fairburn, to, Burton Salmon)
Granted, the surface under the railway bridge is horrible on skinny tyres
The rise, is the bridge over the (new) A1, as I headed towards Burton Salmon, & the 'Tadcaster TurnPike' (A162)









winjim said:


> Can't see it very well from the Streetview but this warning sign just before the duck pond in Foolow always cheers me up.
> View attachment 406482


Around Cannon Hall, (west of Barnsley), there's the Toad Crossing signs, but those are put out by the Hall/gardens
Here's some more
http://www.geograph.org.uk/of/toad+crossing+sign




Randy Butternubs said:


> I came across signs like this around Salisbury Plain
> 
> View attachment 406532


There's quite a few of those around Catterick, in North Yorkshire too
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/585300


----------



## Randombiker9 (29 Apr 2018)

DRM said:


> Whilst out last week I saw one large red sign at the side of the road near Badsworth, with the wording "Cats eyes removed" I think it's a bit harsh, surely the RSPCA might have something to say about that, also driving out of Sherburn in Elmet the council have put a sign out with the message "Warning Potholes" well that'll help won't it, not.



i thought cat eyes were just things on the roads to show you the centre of road, hard shoulder etc... (seen them when i've been in parents car not really when cycling)

So it probs means those cat eyes. not actual cat eyes


----------



## Brains (29 Apr 2018)

My avatar <-- is a genuine sign.
"No repairing of bicycle punctures here"

Found in municipal cycle parking area in Den Helder in the Netherlands


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Apr 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> i thought cat eyes were just things on the roads to show you the centre of road, hard shoulder etc... (seen them when i've been in parents car not really when cycling)
> 
> So it probs means those cat eyes. not actual cat eyes


You are either joking or are very young


----------



## the_craig (30 Apr 2018)

Welsh wheels said:


> Folk like to race sheep here in Wales
> 
> View attachment 406503



I thought it would involve a different kind of riding tbh...


----------



## Bollo (30 Apr 2018)

Sorry, no picture but there's a skid risk sign in Welsh (and only Welsh) on a minor lane on one of my local loops. I live in Hampshire.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Apr 2018)

No, I haven't been caught out, when we've been there, but have seen others done so
The far end is a rather isolated location, with not many homes




This is actually a legal road..............
Well, a '_BOAT_', or was ('Byway Open To All Traffic')



I'm sure someone will know both locations
I've run over the lower signed road (or most of it)


----------



## Dayvo (30 Apr 2018)

Another one from Australia:


----------



## Randombiker9 (30 Apr 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> You are either joking or are very young


what do you mean i'm 19 and there are things called cat eyes on the road.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2018)




----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2018)

And a sign on the shared user path in Gt. Yarmouth, spotted on the overnight 'Chase the Rising Sun' sportive last year.


----------



## winjim (30 Apr 2018)

On the path around Derwent reservoir:


----------



## Drago (1 May 2018)

Hipsters with no pedals riding backwards up a staircase?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2018)

winjim said:


> On the path around Derwent reservoir:
> 
> View attachment 406808



And on special occasions the signs state; *Beware Of The Low-Flying Lancaster*


----------



## steveindenmark (1 May 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> what do you mean i'm 19 and there are things called cat eyes on the road.



To many on here, cats eyes were a regular feature on our roads when we were younger.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat's_eye_(road)


----------



## winjim (1 May 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> And on special occasions the signs state; *Beware Of The Low-Flying Lancaster*


And from time to time, Apache helicopters.


----------



## Phaeton (1 May 2018)

An invisible sign

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.3...4!1sGQoTY30xkEWljWPpeV7RAA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Well it must be I see a cyclist going up here most days, braver than me, not because of the risk of being pulled by the Police, we don't have them around here anymore, but the cars doing 80+ on a 50mph road


----------



## Vantage (1 May 2018)




----------



## Salty seadog (1 May 2018)

Definitely fits in here, makes no sense to me.


----------



## grellboy (1 May 2018)

Technically speaking more of a river sign than a road sign as you can see from a boat on the Norfolk Broads but hard to beat for irony or just plain stupidity!


----------



## Donger (1 May 2018)

An old favourite of mine .... some general purpose advice spotted on a Gloucestershire roadside a few years ago ...


----------



## Randombiker9 (1 May 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> To many on here, cats eyes were a regular feature on our roads when we were younger.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat's_eye_(road)


I know but i don't drive remember. I just cycle or get public transport


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> No, I haven't been caught out, when we've been there, but have seen others done so
> The far end is a rather isolated location, with not many homes
> View attachment 406754


http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1211421
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1210371



Richard A Thackeray said:


> This is actually a legal road..............
> Well, a '_BOAT_', or was ('Byway Open To All Traffic')
> View attachment 406755
> 
> ...



http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4289492
Hest Bank, over the sands to Cumbria, at Kents Bank (we run from Flookburgh, to Hest Bank)

Scroll down to _Morecambe Bay Old Coach Road _& _Sunderland Point Tidal Road_
http://www.wetroads.co.uk/lancashire.htm


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2018)

Another one that isn't on a road. It is on a shed in a field next to the Rochdale canal towpath.


----------



## greenmark (2 May 2018)




----------



## Tin Pot (2 May 2018)

I’m posting this again 







Never mind the buses, trucks, taxis, cars, motorbikes...or terrorists. On London Bridge, all risk is squarely based on the bicycle.


----------



## Freds Dad (2 May 2018)

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1211855

Nice cycle route.


----------



## Alex H (2 May 2018)

National Cycle Route 1 has an offshoot to Lindisfarne.


----------



## winjim (2 May 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> And on special occasions the signs state; *Beware Of The Low-Flying Lancaster*


May 16 for the Dambusters anniversary flight.

http://www.peakdistrict.gov.uk/visiting/events-and-activities/dambusters-anniversary-flight


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 May 2018)

winjim said:


> May 16 for the Dambusters anniversary flight.
> 
> http://www.peakdistrict.gov.uk/visiting/events-and-activities/dambusters-anniversary-flight



I've seen that, on social media, bit sadly working that day


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 May 2018)

Freds Dad said:


> https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1211855
> 
> Nice cycle route.



That's the same location (near Heysham, Lancashire), as my red sign


----------



## Bodhbh (2 May 2018)

Randy Butternubs said:


> I came across signs like this around Salisbury Plain
> 
> View attachment 406532



Salisbury Plain is quite good for this sort of thing....











And in case you thought about digging for it....


----------



## Dayvo (2 May 2018)

grellboy said:


> Technically speaking more of a river sign than a road sign as you can see from a boat on the Norfolk Broads but hard to beat for irony or just plain stupidity!
> View attachment 406868




In the same vein:


----------



## greenmark (3 May 2018)




----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2018)

[Not so much a strange sign, as an unusual one]

I rode the excellent (Morecambe) Bay Cycleway last year. When I went for a pub meal in Grange-Over-Sands the tide was out so there were vast stretches of sand with a few shallow water channels criss-crossing them. I emerged from the pub only just over an hour later but by then the sea had swamped the Bay. It made me shudder to think of the 23 poor Chinese cockle pickers who drowned there in 2004. I found the signs in Arnside very poignant, knowing that the Chinese workers could not understand them ...


----------



## booze and cake (3 May 2018)

Not really a road sign, but I saw this while cycling through the swanky part of town today.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2018)

booze and cake said:


> Not really a road sign, but I saw this while cycling through the swanky part of town today.
> View attachment 407207


If I had a Ferrari, I would LOVE to leave it parked it in front of those garage doors!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> [Not so much a strange sign, as an unusual one]
> I rode the excellent (Morecambe) Bay Cycleway last year. When I went for a pub meal in Grange-Over-Sands the tide was out so there were vast stretches of sand with a few shallow water channels criss-crossing them. I emerged from the pub only just over an hour later but by then the sea had swamped the Bay. It made me shudder to think of the 23 poor Chinese cockle pickers who drowned there in 2004. I found the signs in Arnside very poignant, knowing that the Chinese workers could not understand them ...
> 
> View attachment 407156



When I first mooted the idea, to my wife about entering the event to run over the Bay (organised event!!), the quicksands are the first thing that she mentioned
Second is the speed of the tide, & it's nature; encirlcling due to channels, it's ability to outpace a galloping horse!

Conversely, it's not that dangerous with a guide who* knows *the sands
In the 1970s, Prince Philip drove a 'Carriage & 4' over, & I know someone who's driven a Land Rover over!!!

We had a (*carefully*) waymarked course, by the local Fishermen, & Bay Search & Rescue escorting us, in their HaggLunds

Another aspect that people forget is that the rivers enter the Bay, whether the tide's in or out!!
We were in water (anything from 1/2 inch, to crotch-deep, for well over 2 miles - from memory)


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Conversely, it's not that dangerous with a guide who* knows *the sands
> In the 1970s, Prince Philip drove a 'Carriage & 4' over, & I know someone who's driven a Land Rover over!!!
> 
> We had a (carefully) waymarked course, by the local Fishermen, & lBay Search & Rescue escorting us, in their HaggLunds


A lot of charity events still seem to be held across the bay. As you say though, you need people who know what they are doing to keep you safe. Such as '_The Queen's Guide to the Sands_'!


----------



## User16625 (6 May 2018)

not a road sign but:


----------



## sheddy (6 May 2018)

Just one example from the Warrington Cycle Campaign 

http://wcc.crankfoot.xyz/facility-of-the-month/July2017.htm


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 May 2018)

sheddy said:


> Just one example from the Warrington Cycle Campaign
> 
> http://wcc.crankfoot.xyz/facility-of-the-month/July2017.htm


... which reminds me of ...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 May 2018)

Bodhbh said:


> Salisbury Plain is quite good for this sort of thing....
> 
> And in case you thought about digging for it....
> 
> View attachment 407015










booze and cake said:


> Not really a road sign, but I saw this while cycling through the swanky part of town today.
> View attachment 407207


I had one of those signs, but the Land Rover derivative
Okay, not seen in the garage here, but it's a nice picture on Ramsden Lane (above Holme village)


----------



## steve292 (6 May 2018)

Near Warren, Castlmartin firing range west wales. There used to be one that said Tanks in middle of road as well


----------



## Serge (6 May 2018)

Not a road sign but, 






It's a good job I didn't have my daughter with me, I'd left her lead at home.


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Scroll down to _Morecambe Bay Old Coach Road _& _Sunderland Point Tidal Road_
> http://www.wetroads.co.uk/lancashire.htm



Some years ago I bought a full-size, pub style football table on eBay. The seller lived on Sunderland point. The arrangement was we would collect and the table would be left in an outhouse. We arranged a collection time and seller commented along the lines of “you’ll be OK the tide will be out”

We didn’t really understand that remark until we arrived. The lady lived in the very last house on Sunderland Point! Not a good road even when the tide is out!!

Fabulous location though. Insurance nightmare!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> The seller lived on Sunderland point. The arrangement was we would collect and the table would be left in an outhouse. We arranged a collection time and seller commented along the lines of “you’ll be OK the tide will be out”
> 
> We didn’t really understand that remark until we arrived. The lady lived in the very last house on Sunderland Point! Not a good road even when the tide is out!!
> 
> Fabulous location though. Insurance nightmare!!



Last point
Yes, a great location, but the houses are well above the (spring) high-tide, level
That's from memory, as it's quite a few years since we were last there, as I still had the Discovery (which was px-d, for a 110CSW, in December 2005)
2004, according to the date-stamp



http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/125417


The "Tide Will Be Out" comment reminds me of Burgh Island Hotel, & how they used to tell customers that they could walk over (when the Sea Tractor was out of service)






ColinJ said:


> A lot of charity events still seem to be held across the bay. As you say though, you need people who know what they are doing to keep you safe. Such as '_The Queen's Guide to the Sands_'!
> 
> View attachment 407262



Is that an old image, as I thought he had died?
There was, attached to the post, an 'official Sand Guides' cottage (or was....)


*Sorry, slight digression/background.................*
Years ago, as a kid (I'm 52 now), mum & dad took me to Morecambe almost every year
Sometimes on the train, before dad got a car
That was when the station was on the Promenade, opposite the fantastic (now fully renovated) Midland Hotel

Guided walks over the Sands were on offer, but they'd never do it, & at 9-10-11 (years), I wasn't allowed to join in by myself
So, when I started running, & though myself fit enough, someone told me about that, & the entry fee was in the post the same day!!!
Sadly, when we went the Midland was fully booked for a Wedding, so no rooms
We did have afternoon tea there, though, before the race

I remember it, as a 'Club', a B&B, a wreck, so it's very pleasing to see it how it is now​
The run was done in alternate directions, time dependant on the tides
I ran from Flookburgh, to Hest Bank
As much as I like Morecambe, it's not the same as looking at the Lakeland Fells, as you run

We drove to the start (having overnighted at a B&B near Tewitfield Marina), Joanne waved me off, then drove back to Morecambe
Due to roadworks, she only bet me back by about 10 minutes!

Still look back with happiness, at that race, my first half-marathon too 
Still happy with the time, given the river-wadings (crotch deep in the main channel), & the wind blowing in
(a 'sub 1.43')

I'll have to suggest a day-trip there again, soon (I want to see if the Winter Gardens is now fully restored)

*Digression over, thankyou for being patient* 


​


----------



## Profpointy (8 May 2018)

steve292 said:


> View attachment 407722
> 
> 
> Near Warren, Castlmartin firing range west wales. There used to be one that said Tanks in middle of road as well



Pity the translator didn't know the Welsh word for gun


----------



## Jenkins (8 May 2018)

I've posted this somewher on here before and it's not *a* road sign, but 2 different ones - the combination always makes me smile when I go through Easton


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2018)

Jenkins said:


> I've posted this somewher on here before and it's not *a* road sign, but 2 different ones - the combination always makes me smile when I go through Easton
> View attachment 408347



In Wakefield, at the bottom of KirkGate, we have.................
They must be damned deep bath-tubs!!






And, maybe not real.....................


----------



## Serge (9 May 2018)

sheddy said:


> Just one example from the Warrington Cycle Campaign
> 
> http://wcc.crankfoot.xyz/facility-of-the-month/July2017.htm



This has got to be my favourite one so far:

http://wcc.crankfoot.xyz/facility-of-the-month/September2007.htm

How much money was p***ed up the wall on that project? It beggars belief.


----------



## winjim (16 May 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've seen that, on social media, bit sadly working that day


You're not missing much. Turns out it's too windy for the Lancaster so they're sending a Typhoon instead.


----------



## Alan O (16 May 2018)

Serge said:


> This has got to be my favourite one so far:
> 
> http://wcc.crankfoot.xyz/facility-of-the-month/September2007.htm
> 
> How much money was p***ed up the wall on that project? It beggars belief.


The signs on that one are a bit silly, but I have to note a couple of points...

The total distance is said to be 380 yards, so it's clearly been photographed from a distance with a telephoto lens to compress the perspective and enhance the apparent silliness.

Blue "Cyclists dismount" signs are only informational/advisory, and so the "_requires seven dismounts_" claim is not actually correct.


----------



## winjim (16 May 2018)

Alan O said:


> The signs on that one are a bit silly, but I have to note a couple of points...
> 
> The total distance is said to be 380 yards, so it's clearly been photographed from a distance with a telephoto lens to compress the perspective and enhance the apparent silliness.
> 
> Blue "Cyclists dismount" signs are only informational/advisory, and so the "_requires seven dismounts_" claim is not actually correct.


Also note from the linked cyclestreets.net page

_Many of the dismount signs have been removed and the slow down sections and markings re-tarmacked so they don't exist anymore._​


----------



## nickyboy (16 May 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> When I first mooted the idea, to my wife about entering the event to run over the Bay (organised event!!), the quicksands are the first thing that she mentioned
> Second is the speed of the tide, & it's nature; encirlcling due to channels, it's ability to outpace a galloping horse!
> 
> Conversely, it's not that dangerous with a guide who* knows *the sands
> ...



As a local (I grew up being able to see Morecambe Bay from my bedroom window) we were always taught to be very careful as it is, indeed, very dangerous. There are a lot of quicksands, the river channels change course over the seasons. Finally, the incoming tide is something to behold....from a distance. It comes in faster than you can run on the mud. Once you're caught out by the tide there isn't much you can do about it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> As a local (I grew up being able to see Morecambe Bay from my bedroom window) we were always taught to be very careful as it is, indeed, very dangerous. There are a lot of quicksands, the river channels change course over the seasons. Finally, the incoming tide is something to behold....from a distance. It comes in faster than you can run on the mud. Once you're caught out by the tide there isn't much you can do about it



Agreed wholeheartedly
With every word (apart from the bedroom window)

The race was/is way-marked very carefully by the local Fishermen, & escorted/over-seen by Bay Search & Rescue, with their HaggLunds


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Is that an old image, as I thought he had died?


It says in the box in the top left that the picture was taken in July 2016.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2018)

Cedric is still earning his £15 a year!


----------



## steverob (17 May 2018)

It's long since been fixed (Street View link), but I do remember seeing a road sign to a "Canal museum" near Northampton, where some scamps had painted over the "C".

The best thing was the attention to detail - they'd actually gone to the trouble of sourcing (almost) the correct shade of brown paint to match the rest of the sign (only if you weren't going past at speed could you tell for sure), proving that maybe they were actually quite anal about it, just maybe not quite in the way people would think now reading the sign!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Cedric is still earning his £15 a year!


So pleased to read that!


----------



## mjr (17 May 2018)

steverob said:


> It's long since been fixed (Street View link), but I do remember seeing a road sign to a "Canal museum" near Northampton, where some scamps had painted over the "C".
> 
> The best thing was the attention to detail - they'd actually gone to the trouble of sourcing (almost) the correct shade of brown paint to match the rest of the sign (only if you weren't going past at speed could you tell for sure), proving that maybe they were actually quite anal about it, just maybe not quite in the way people would think now reading the sign!


I remember it well... it was as you headed towards Northampton and is visible on archived Streetview from 2011: https://www.google.com/maps/@52.143...4!1sQV6Hfw_3rrBJoS8LMVjQRQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Let's just be thankful they didn't change the symbol...


----------



## Alex H (20 May 2018)

Just when I get to a suitable bridge to jump off, I see this; 







I going to be keeping an eye out now, for a sign that says "No strong currents OK to jump off"


----------



## mikeymustard (23 May 2018)

I'm always impressed by this tastefully altered sign 
In Pembrokeshire:


----------



## plantfit (12 Jun 2018)

Beckingham ranges Lincs/Notts border


----------



## Lozz360 (12 Jun 2018)

Not a road sign but straight from the current Nigerian Highway Code:


----------



## mjr (15 Jun 2018)

Can you tell where our migrant workers come from recently? 





And it's always useful for motorists to be allowed to do 60mph on a gravel road between two stretches of 40mph tarmac:


----------



## Profpointy (15 Jun 2018)

Lozz360 said:


> Not a road sign but straight from the current Nigerian Highway Code:
> View attachment 414031



I think you may be being a bit naughty there. The UK HC also has (or had) that as a way of telling a constable directing traffic where you were going. I doubt anyone has done this in the last 60 years.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Jun 2018)

Profpointy said:


> The UK HC also has (or had) that as a way of telling a constable directing traffic where you were going. I doubt anyone has done this in the last 60 years.



Ahem!
*raises hand*


----------



## Lozz360 (15 Jun 2018)

Profpointy said:


> I think you may be being a bit naughty there. The UK HC also has (or had) that as a way of telling a constable directing traffic where you were going. I doubt anyone has done this in the last 60 years.


I’m being serious. Check this link for yourself if you wish, 
http://www.highwaycode.com.ng/vi-hands-signals.html
Then tell me if I am still being naughty!


----------



## mjr (15 Jun 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Ahem!
> *raises hand*


Are you going straight on, then?


----------



## toffee (15 Jun 2018)

Profpointy said:


> I think you may be being a bit naughty there. The UK HC also has (or had) that as a way of telling a constable directing traffic where you were going. I doubt anyone has done this in the last 60 years.


Funnily enough the driver in the car in front of me a couple of days ago used hand signals.

Cannot remember what car he was driving but it was so old the indicators were flashing rear lights


----------



## Profpointy (15 Jun 2018)

Lozz360 said:


> I’m being serious. Check this link for yourself if you wish,
> http://www.highwaycode.com.ng/vi-hands-signals.html
> Then tell me if I am still being naughty!



How about this uk link

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/the-highway-code/signals-by-authorised-persons

Specifically "arm signals to persons controlling traffic"


----------



## Lozz360 (15 Jun 2018)

Profpointy said:


> How about this uk link
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/the-highway-code/signals-by-authorised-persons
> 
> Specifically "arm signals to persons controlling traffic"


That’s the UK Highway Code. I posted an exert from the Nigerian HC which I thought would amuse a mostly UK audience.


----------



## Profpointy (15 Jun 2018)

Lozz360 said:


> That’s the UK Highway Code. I posted an exert from the Nigerian HC which I thought would amuse a mostly UK audience.



Well yes, but the UK one has awfully similar stuff for indicating your intentions to a police constable


----------



## mjr (15 Jun 2018)

Lozz360 said:


> That’s the UK Highway Code. I posted an exert from the Nigerian HC which I thought would amuse a mostly UK audience.


What did you think would be amusing about it? Maybe we missed it.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jun 2018)

Not so much strange, more a lack of proof reading...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Jun 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Not so much strange, more a lack of proof reading...
> View attachment 414621



Or they are being very specific about one car...


----------



## mjr (18 Jun 2018)

toffee said:


> Funnily enough the driver in the car in front of me a couple of days ago used hand signals.


What had you done to upset him/her?


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Jun 2018)

I posted this the other week in the "Your ride today..." thread, but still think it's a cruel thing to be boasting about.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2018)

Seen on a ride a few years ago


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2018)




----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2018)




----------



## Kernowdreamer (20 Jun 2018)

Many years ago I saw this hand painted on a private garage near Penzance:
*NO PAAAARKING*​
My fave is about 10 miles away from here. Make of it what you will.
*Titchfield
Village
Only
Toilets

*​


----------



## Old jon (21 Jun 2018)

Just found this thread. The sign has been there for quite some time . . .


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Jun 2018)

In South Uist there's this sign:


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Jun 2018)

I've only ever seen one of these in the wild:






It's at the top of the road end of Glen Nevis.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (21 Jun 2018)

mjr said:


> Can you tell where our migrant workers come from recently?
> View attachment 414427
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the sort of road Google maps navigation on my phone is always sending me down.

It's the same system that suggests Sheffield to the Isle of Wight should go via central London.


----------



## mjr (21 Jun 2018)

More strange signs from the gravel roads of West Norfolk. Is this the most ironic "clearway" sign ever?






And on the other side of the officially-a-bridleway section, there's this sign and I thought that lettering predates construction of the A149 in the late 1960s - does anyone else think its combination with a modern no-through-road and a maybe-1930s house seems slightly creepy, a bit Prisoner-ish? Maybe Norfolk villages just feel that way!





In a similar way, I feel there's something a bit strange about this 1970s sign surviving below the motorway one. Its green and yellow are different to the current colours, some of the letters/numbers are slightly different shapes and the spacing is all unusual and it's even odder in that its modern replacement is just to the right of it. I'm guessing it's some sort of Highways England / Avon / North Somerset wrangle, like so much of what's happened to botch that junction:


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jun 2018)

Then there's a normal road sign...






which always makes me think of...


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Then there's a normal road sign...
> 
> View attachment 415455
> 
> ...



And me, that sign always makes me think of the book


----------



## Pish (22 Jun 2018)

No pictures unfortunately but on the road to Chambra in India two signs.

1. The holiday spirit does not start ith a glass in the morning.

2. Be kind to the person going up the hill, you might meet them on the way down.

You have to slow down to read them, they are so long.


----------



## wonderloaf (24 Jun 2018)

Didn't see any noisy barking dogs but did see a few vocal clucky hens.


----------



## wheresthetorch (27 Jun 2018)

There used to be a sign by the disabled parking bays at our local garden centre which said "Take my space, take my disablility". Presumably dyslexia then!


----------



## Zimbob (30 Jun 2018)

This was an odd one, spotted in Lincoln last week :



IMG_20180624_163027 by zimbob.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2018)




----------



## jefmcg (2 Jul 2018)




----------



## tom73 (4 Jul 2018)




----------



## Serge (4 Jul 2018)

tom73 said:


> View attachment 417609


I prefer mine medium rare.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Jul 2018)

tom73 said:


> View attachment 417609


What's strange about that?


----------



## Alex H (5 Jul 2018)




----------



## Threevok (5 Jul 2018)




----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2018)

I love this DIY road sign. I photographed it on the Dales forum ride a couple of years ago ...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Jul 2018)

Not a road sign per se but a sign by the road: 





Yes, coz there are far-eastern factories churning out fakes by the million.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2018)

Bloody road 'hogs!


----------



## Freds Dad (11 Jul 2018)

Alex H said:


> View attachment 417798



When did they allow Red Squirrels to drive?


----------



## Edwardoka (12 Jul 2018)

A couple from my collection

This one on the road between Tongue and Altnaharra in the north of Scotland, inexplicably in German.





This one on the extremely minor road between Bridge of Orchy and Inveroran.




(I subsequently learned that this was erected after a wildfire destroyed the forest, but still not an ideal thing to encounter on a pitch black October night, when you're in the middle of nowhere, have been walking for hours and all you can hear is deer rutting in all directions). (Google Maps)


----------



## OneArmedBandit (12 Jul 2018)

This one made the news in Wheatley, Oxfordshire, but that's probably an indication of how dull that area is.


----------



## Profpointy (12 Jul 2018)

Edwardoka said:


> A couple from my collection
> 
> This one on the road between Tongue and Altnaharra in the north of Scotland, inexplicably in German.
> View attachment 418995
> ...



Very creepy if you've watched the Wicker Man not so long ago


----------



## Andy_R (1 Aug 2018)

Just outside Seahouses in Northumberland


----------



## Hitchington (1 Aug 2018)




----------



## Hitchington (1 Aug 2018)




----------



## Alan O (1 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> That sign is in Borough Green. There's a story behind it but I'm afraid I can't quite remember it. I believe it is a memorial to a local person, but the details I have forgotten. It has been informally adopted by the council.


Curious - the only thing I can find is http://www.boroughgreen.gov.uk/min2012/Minnov12.pdf, which includes "_Noted that KCC will leave the Unicycle sign on The Landway for the foreseeable future._"


----------



## Amanda P (1 Aug 2018)




----------



## Amanda P (1 Aug 2018)

Because hills are so rare in the Netherlands...


----------



## Amanda P (1 Aug 2018)

Not just a road sign, and even if you don't know Dutch, the meaning is pretty clear:




Use your head, not your airbag.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Mystery solved. When I first saw it in 2015 I was so intrigued I emailed the Borough green council. I dug through my emails and found their reply.
> 
> _You have stumbled on one of our little Borough Green secret idiosyncrasies !!
> 
> The sign was put up by a young man from the village with the help of some college friends as a prank. He was then tragically killed in a mountaineering accident in Scotland. The sign was spotted by Dot and Dave Sutton, and much hilarity ensued with press speculation, followed by some correspondence with KCC Highways, who saw both the joke and the tragedy, so it was decided to leave the sign as it was as a small memorial to a lad that cheered us all up, unless someone complained it was "unauthorised". But no-one ever has._​


Well found!!


----------



## Threevok (2 Aug 2018)

Not quite a road sign - but taken by a mate on Strava


----------



## mikeymustard (2 Aug 2018)

Amanda P said:


> View attachment 422050


is that a sign warning you about a sheep with a parrot on its head?


----------



## the snail (5 Aug 2018)




----------



## Fnaar (6 Aug 2018)

Seen near Biggar, Scotland, on a cycling tour of the Borders a few years back:


----------



## Brains (13 Aug 2018)

It was real, Haha Road, London SE18


----------



## ColinJ (14 Aug 2018)

A public road named Private Road ... (I think it fooled the Streetview driver because (s)he didn't drive up there!)


----------



## Rockn Robin (14 Aug 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> I’m posting this again
> 
> 
> View attachment 406923
> ...



My goodness! I didn't know we were that dangerous.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Aug 2018)

Intriguing street name in St Malo...


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2018)

So why isn't it the '_Rue du Chat Mort_'?


----------



## mikeymustard (17 Aug 2018)

ColinJ said:


> A public road named Private Road ... (I think it fooled the Streetview driver because (s)he didn't drive up there!)
> 
> View attachment 424393


We have a slightly confusing road near us too. It always makes me think of Cary Grant running through a field of maize!


----------



## marshmella (17 Aug 2018)

Rockn Robin said:


> My goodness! I didn't know we were that dangerous.


I'm guessing @Drago on a bike could be a pretty fearsome sight.


----------



## Alan O (17 Aug 2018)

I've just found an old notebook from my travels in India in 1991, when I went by road up the hill to Darjeeling (the famous mountain railway being fully booked for the week by a group of railway enthusiasts). It's a dangerous road, and there were regular warning signs along the way. I didn't photograph them (film photography, very cramped conditions in the bus, and moving quite fast), but I did write them down...

"It's better to be 15 minutes later in this world than 15 minutes earlier in the next"

"Better to be slower to your destination than quicker to eternity"

"If you're aiming for survival, don't believe in fast arrival"

"Drink and drive, you won't survive"

"Drive with care, make accidents rare"

"If you want to see the hill drive slow, if you want to see the hell drive fast"

"'Slow' has got 4 letters, so has 'life'
'Speed' has got 5 letters, so has 'death'"

"Drive slowly to enjoy the beauty of hill"


----------



## ColinJ (17 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> In my imagination, the French lined the ramparts (near to this street) jigging merrily in a 17th century way and waving cat placards and maybe a big cat puppet to taunt the English.
> 
> But it's just my imagination ... runnin' away with me.


Like this ...



_MINUS _cows, sheep, ducks and other farm animals, _PLUS _a dead, sorry, _dancing _cat!


----------



## Rockn Robin (17 Aug 2018)

marshmella said:


> I'm guessing @Drago on a bike could be a pretty fearsome sight.



I would move aside for him.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Aug 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Like this ...
> 
> 
> 
> _MINUS _cows, sheep, ducks and other farm animals, _PLUS _a dead, sorry, _dancing _cat!




Fetchez le chat !


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Aug 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> We have a slightly confusing road near us too. It always makes me think of Cary Grant running through a field of maize!
> View attachment 425438


That's what comes of taking the bus.


----------



## mikeymustard (18 Aug 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's what comes of taking the bus.


lol that's as low as Google let me go without spinning across the road!


----------



## DaveReading (18 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've seen that and remember reading an interesting story about it in a leaflet or guidebook or something ages ago. I did a bit of googling and the only info on the story I can find is in French here.
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rue_du_Chat_qui_Danse
> 
> The English (all played by Dick Dastardly) were attacking St Malo and sent a huge ship packed with explosives to destroy the port. The ship ran aground, blew up but did nothing to the town apart from killing a cat. Which was why the French named the street Dancing Cat Street.



Cats in France are extremely versatile.


----------



## kynikos (23 Aug 2018)

St Andrews IIRC


----------



## ColinJ (23 Aug 2018)

kynikos said:


> View attachment 426485
> 
> St Andrews IIRC


Suffering from a Slack Bottom ...?


----------



## mikeymustard (24 Aug 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Suffering from a Slack Bottom ...?
> 
> View attachment 426488


Then you need this..
http://www.archive-images.co.uk/gal...Charlton_Kings_Cheltenham_Spring_Bottom_c1908
As a slight aside, I used to play in the river here in the 60s and it looked almost exactly the same


----------



## glasgowcyclist (24 Aug 2018)

Old jon said:


> Just found this thread. The sign has been there for quite some time . . .
> 
> View attachment 415334



This is a genuine road sign near Lochgoilhead. (And that's my mate riding up the road, not a squirrel on a bike.)


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2018)

Not my picture, but in Olney, they have white squirrels.





The squirrels have right of way on the streets.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (24 Aug 2018)




----------



## glasgowcyclist (24 Aug 2018)




----------



## rugby bloke (24 Aug 2018)

Half way up the climb in Wollaston it always lifts the mood when you see this sign:


----------



## Old jon (24 Aug 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> This is a genuine road sign near Lochgoilhead. (And that's my mate riding up the road, not a squirrel on a bike.)
> 
> View attachment 426593




That is a bit good. Threlkeld will be jealous.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Aug 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> View attachment 426610


As for Illinois, only people in my section of the state, and farther north, would get that. Very spotty usage of the term around here, parts of Chicago and south to Bloomington and Peoria, but not much farther. Meaning , however, is exactly the same as in Britain.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2018)

3 points for walking too fast?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Aug 2018)




----------



## winjim (2 Sep 2018)

winjim said:


> You're not missing much. Turns out it's too windy for the Lancaster so they're sending a Typhoon instead.


Out in the playground with my daughter today and the Lancaster flew right over our heads and away over the moors in the direction of Derwent reservoir. So I guess they must have rescheduled.


----------



## midlife (2 Sep 2018)

winjim said:


> Out in the playground with my daughter today and the Lancaster flew right over our heads and away over the moors in the direction of Derwent reservoir. So I guess they must have rescheduled.



I'm sure I saw a Spitfire tooling along between Carlisle and Penrith today?


----------



## bruce1530 (2 Sep 2018)

Possibly heading back from the Scottish air show at Prestwick?

https://www.tsia.scot/whats-on/
Sunday:
Swiss Airforce F/A-18C twin engine supersonic jet display
Royal Navy Sea Fury – World War 2 fighter
RAF Tutor aerobatic training aircraft
Catalina flying boat
RAF Typhoon supersonic jet
Royal Air Force aerobatic team – The Red Arrows
Battle of Britain Memorial Flight – Lancaster, Spitfire and Hurricane
Wee Dram – Prestwick based Cessna172 sea plane (will do a sea landing if the wave conditions are suitable)
Swiss Classic Formation of 1940s transport aeroplanes – DC3 and 3 Beech 18s in one beautiful formation
Calidus Autogyro
The Global Stars aerobatic team

Lauren Wilson Pitts special aerobatic display

Coastguard helicopter and Troon lifeboat role demonstration

Scottish Aviation Bulldog will fly with another RAF aerobatic trainer the Chipmunk.

Boeing Stearman bi plane 

1930s executive aviation combination The Dragon Fly will fly with the Spartan

The RAF Falcons parachute team will land on Ayr beach


----------



## winjim (2 Sep 2018)

bruce1530 said:


> Possibly heading back from the Scottish air show at Prestwick?
> 
> https://www.tsia.scot/whats-on/
> Sunday:
> ...


That must have been it. Though surely it can't be a coincidence that it was heading straight for the Derwent valley?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Sep 2018)




----------



## Slick (2 Sep 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> This is a genuine road sign near Lochgoilhead. (And that's my mate riding up the road, not a squirrel on a bike.)
> 
> View attachment 426593


Is that going over hells Glen?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Sep 2018)

Slick said:


> Is that going over hells Glen?



I don't remember, it was around 15-18 years ago, maybe more.
If I can find my OS map for that area it might be marked on it...


----------



## Threevok (3 Sep 2018)

midlife said:


> I'm sure I saw a Spitfire tooling along between Carlisle and Penrith today?



There's one that makes a few passes over Dowding House and the Dowding Memorial in Moffat this time of year

It flies very low too - what a sight


----------



## Slick (3 Sep 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I don't remember, it was around 15-18 years ago, maybe more.
> If I can find my OS map for that area it might be marked on it...


I think it must be, which is some cycle over the rest and then over the Glen towards Lochgoilhead. Must have been a tough day depending on where you started out.


----------



## Slick (3 Sep 2018)

Threevok said:


> There's one that makes a few passes over Dowding House and the Dowding Memorial in Moffat this time of year
> 
> It flies very low too - what a sight


There was a great old boy now sadly no longer with us who knew every plane crash on the mull of Kintyre since the second world war. He took me and my wife down there one day and pointed out every crash site and the story behind them including exact detail of the local weather including the wind direction if any and more likely exactly how much of the mull was draped in mist. My favourite story was during the war, 4 spitfires had to land on the golf course there as they almost ran out of fuel after protecting our skies over Norway. What a sìte that must have been for a small boy at that time. 

Still sorely missed.


----------



## Gritstone (3 Sep 2018)

winjim said:


> That must have been it. Though surely it can't be a coincidence that it was heading straight for the Derwent valley?


A Lancaster flew over the Chatsworth County Fair this weekend, that could be it.  Derbyshire Times Photos


----------



## Edwardoka (3 Sep 2018)

Found this rather sorry looking specimen today when I ended up on the European Championships TT course.
This goes some way towards explaining the discomfort I felt on the bike, at least.


Spoiler


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Sep 2018)

Edwardoka said:


> Found this rather sorry looking specimen today when I ended up on the European Championships TT course.
> This goes some way towards explaining the discomfort I felt on the bike, at least.
> 
> 
> ...



Last time I looked it wasn't like that!


----------



## Slick (3 Sep 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Last time I looked it wasn't like that!


There's quite a few jokes in there somewhere.


----------



## winjim (3 Sep 2018)

Gritstone said:


> A Lancaster flew over the Chatsworth County Fair this weekend, that could be it.  Derbyshire Times Photos


That must be it. Flown down from Scotland to Derbyshire by the looks of it.


----------



## Legs (4 Sep 2018)

Cape Tribulation in Queensland - do not run over the cassowaries!


----------



## guitarpete247 (4 Sep 2018)

Burton upon Trent is where Santa lives.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Sep 2018)

Road sign not far from where I live:


----------



## Dayvo (4 Sep 2018)

User13710 said:


> What is it?



A burglar in disguise.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Sep 2018)

Glen Fruin..


----------



## Edwardoka (4 Sep 2018)

Legs said:


> Cape Tribulation in Queensland - do not run over the cassowaries!
> View attachment 428459


I suspect that if you ran over a cassowary a dead cassowary would be the least of your problems...


----------



## Slick (4 Sep 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 428522
> 
> Glen Fruin..


Haha, I do that loop quite often.


----------



## Edwardoka (4 Sep 2018)

Slick said:


> Haha, I do that loop quite often.


Nothing quite like a military convoy passing as you ride up there and wondering which of the trucks is carrying the Fun Stuff


----------



## Slick (4 Sep 2018)

I think it was this one.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Sep 2018)

Edwardoka said:


> Nothing quite like a military convoy passing as you ride up there and wondering which of the trucks is carrying the Fun Stuff





Slick said:


> View attachment 428545
> 
> 
> I think it was this one.


I met one car yesterday..
I started to head over to and through Fruin then the Kilcreggan ferry got a problem,
yesterday was the first from Kilcreggan via Coulport to the top of the Haul Rd then bike lifted over a gate and on to Fruin..
cracking run...


----------



## Slick (4 Sep 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I met one car yesterday..
> I started to head over to and through Fruin then the Kilcreggan ferry got a problem,
> yesterday was the first from Kilcreggan via Coulport to the top of the Haul Rd then bike lifted over a gate and on to Fruin..
> cracking run...


I was over on Friday but unfortunately it was in a car and not the bike, I did see a couple of cyclists though. 

I quite like avoiding the haul road preferring the old road (Not so up and down) then head for Arrochar before heading home via loch Lomond.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Sep 2018)

Slick said:


> I was over on Friday but unfortunately it was in a car and not the bike, I did see a couple of cyclists though.
> 
> I quite like avoiding the haul road preferring the old road (Not so up and down) then head for Arrochar before heading home via loch Lomond.


The only time I cycled the Haul Rd, I was geocaching en route and ended up at Auchengeich reservoir, the middle of June a roasting day and after that climb up from Coulport, I skinny dipped and got caught by two blokes up to concrete in new signs around the reservoir..


----------



## Nigelnightmare (6 Sep 2018)

That


Tin Pot said:


> I’m posting this again
> 
> 
> View attachment 406923
> ...



That is for pedestrians using the crossing, warning them of the danger of cyclists that DON'T STOP!


----------



## slowmotion (6 Sep 2018)




----------



## nickyboy (19 Sep 2018)

Surprisingly clean


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2018)

I've posted this one before, but I'll give it another airing.


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Oct 2018)




----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> View attachment 432452


The perspective seems slightly wrong and the font is unusual but I can't decide whether it's the picture that's been edited badly or the original text for the sign...


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Oct 2018)

mjr said:


> The perspective seems slightly wrong and the font is unusual but I can't decide whether it's the picture that's been edited badly or the original text for the sign...



I got off my bike, leaned it against the sign, took a photo with my phone and rode off. Hope this puts your mind at rest.

The sign is still in situ at Great Budworth, complete with spelling error.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> I got off my bike, leaned it against the sign, took a photo with my phone and rode off. Hope this puts your mind at rest.
> 
> The sign is still in situ at Great Budworth, complete with spelling error.


Cuts to highways departments have hurt spell checking as well as sign design!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2018)

mjr said:


> The perspective seems slightly wrong and the font is unusual but I can't decide whether it's the picture that's been edited badly or the original text for the sign...


I saw that sign on my Cheshire forum ride in June AND on nickyboy's Llandudno ride!


----------



## ukoldschool (8 Oct 2018)

Please note the next image is posted with humour intended......


----------



## mjr (8 Oct 2018)

ukoldschool said:


> View attachment 433192
> 
> 
> Please note the next image is posted with humour intended......
> ...


My late father once suggested "Firkin Close" for a new development he didn't like (the original plans would have built a block of flats about 10m away from his bedroom window, limiting morning sunlight as well as looking in), backed up with spurious reasoning. Sadly, it wasn't used.


----------



## wormo (8 Oct 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> View attachment 432452



It is legitimate issue. Most of my cycling round there. Locals making the most of it by trying to block the road with the bariers stop to cyclists as still ridable.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Oct 2018)

Surely not .


----------



## ChrisPAmbulance (9 Oct 2018)

the snail said:


> View attachment 422752


We've got a huge sign to "The Lost Mine" near us. - It'd be hard to lose it with all those signs pointing at it.


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Oct 2018)

ChrisPAmbulance said:


> We've got a huge sign to "The Lost Mine" near us. - It'd be hard to lose it with all those signs pointing at it.



Can't remember if I shared this one before.

It isn't going to be secret for long if they keep putting up signs


----------



## Slick (9 Oct 2018)

Edwardoka said:


> Can't remember if I shared this one before.
> 
> It isn't going to be secret for long if they keep putting up signs
> View attachment 433312


Unmistakable, pulling out of the boat at Portavadie despite the new buildings in the background. 

It could be worse, you could be advertising the best kept secret on the secret coast. 

http://www.argyllsecretcoast.co.uk/...e-best-kept-secret-on-argyll039s-secret-coast


----------



## mjr (9 Oct 2018)

the snail said:


> View attachment 422752


There's loads of those:


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Oct 2018)

Slick said:


> Unmistakable, pulling out of the boat at Portavadie despite the new buildings in the background.


Correct! Did you ever wander around inside the abandoned construction village Polphail before it was demolished? Amazing place.


----------



## Slick (9 Oct 2018)

Edwardoka said:


> Correct! Did you ever wander around inside the abandoned construction village Polphail before it was demolished? Amazing place.


I did. There were a few things that struck me, but none more so than wheel barrows still full of plaster with hand tools set in them. I always wondered, just how much notice the boys got that the rug was being pulled below them.


----------



## kapelmuur (10 Oct 2018)

I've no idea what this sign in Ashley, Cheshire means.


----------



## Threevok (10 Oct 2018)

This is one of my faves

https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/road-sign-leaves-welsh-speakers-bewildered-2321082

_



instead of a road sign telling them to dismount, the Welsh translation informs them that 'bladder disease has returned'

Click to expand...

_
Have a look further down at the 18 worst list too


----------



## Slick (10 Oct 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> I've no idea what this sign in Ashley, Cheshire means.
> 
> View attachment 433384


It means if you park within the designated area you will be blocking the vision of drivers presumably emerging from a junction.


----------



## kapelmuur (10 Oct 2018)

Slick said:


> It means if you park within the designated area you will be blocking the vision of drivers presumably emerging from a junction.



There isn’t a junction though! So now it makes even less sense.


----------



## mjr (10 Oct 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> There isn’t a junction though! So now it makes even less sense.


In best pantomime fashion: oh yes there is! It's behind you!

The sign is on Cow Lane, which has a junction with Hough Green behind the photographer on the inside of a slight bend, so vehicles parking below the sign would block the view of drivers emerging from Hough Green. There are also some small white posts around the junction verges to discourage parking on it. The grey sign back in the back of shot is the back of the Ashley name sign.

Can we have some more strange signs, please?


----------



## kapelmuur (10 Oct 2018)

mjr said:


> In best pantomime fashion: oh yes there is! It's behind you!
> 
> The sign is on Cow Lane, which has a junction with Hough Green behind the photographer on the inside of a slight bend, so vehicles parking below the sign would block the view of drivers emerging from Hough Green. There are also some small white posts around the junction verges to discourage parking on it. The grey sign back in the back of shot is the back of the Ashley name sign.
> 
> Can we have some more strange signs, please?



Now I understand, thank you for the explanation. I always approach from Mobberley and haven’t seen the road layout from the Hale direction.

Why haven’t I seen this sign anywhere else?


----------



## mjr (11 Oct 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> Now I understand, thank you for the explanation. I always approach from Mobberley and haven’t seen the road layout from the Hale direction.
> 
> Why haven’t I seen this sign anywhere else?


Probably because it's non standard and confusing. Other places would probably put in enough of the posts to make parking physically impossible and send some parking enforcement officers along occasionally, but I guess a sign is cheaper.


----------



## Gixxerman (11 Oct 2018)

This is a popular one in Ludford, Lincolnshire.


----------



## kapelmuur (12 Oct 2018)

nickyboy said:


> View attachment 430690
> 
> 
> Surprisingly clean





nickyboy said:


> View attachment 430690
> 
> 
> Surprisingly clean



Meanwhile, in a posher part of Cheshire, Dirty Lane gets cleaned up.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Oct 2018)

Not strictly a road sign but a house sign near Perth. Uploading photos is not my forte so hope this works


----------



## 808state (25 Oct 2018)

oldwheels said:


> View attachment 435288
> Not strictly a road sign but a house sign near Perth. Uploading photos is not my forte so hope this works



They sound like lovely people


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Oct 2018)

oldwheels said:


> View attachment 435288
> Not strictly a road sign but a house sign near Perth. Uploading photos is not my forte so hope this works


They must be related to this (fictional) family:





(Vincent Cassel, in _Sheitan_, for those who don't recognise it. He's one of my favourite actors)


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2018)

North Yorkshire


----------



## DCBassman (28 Oct 2018)

Yup, 3 eggs, 3 sos, 3 rashers!


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2018)

Not a roadsign, but


----------



## Katherine (5 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I saw that sign on my Cheshire forum ride in June AND on nickyboy's Llandudno ride!


It's on a National Cycle Route!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> It's on a National Cycle Route!


Someone should tell the badgers!


----------



## Freds Dad (6 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Someone should tell the badgers!



They are probably set in their ways.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Nov 2018)

Strange everywhere else but Melbourne:





Disclaimer: I linked to an image from this site, which contains many more amusing examples of Australian road signs:
http://www.amazingaustralia.com.au/signs.htm


----------



## mjr (6 Nov 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Strange everywhere else but Melbourne:
> View attachment 437260
> 
> 
> ...


London examples of that sign are discussed in https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tfl-two-stage-right-turn.186096/

I understand it used to be common practice in NZ for all traffic but I can't remember if their latest highway code equivalent phased it out.


----------



## DCBassman (6 Nov 2018)

Isn't that due to the trams in Melbourne?


----------



## rvw (6 Nov 2018)

How many people actually need to recycle their local Baptist Chapel?


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2018)

If you're ever stuck for somewhere to go, or uncertain which way to go, ones like this are handy.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> North Yorkshire
> View attachment 435760


I recognise that one, I was born in Glaisdale, where the other bit of the sign is pointing.


----------



## mjr (6 Nov 2018)

On Sunday, I rode past the signs visible in this picture: the bottom sign pointing left is National Route 11 to King's Lynn, but the top sign pointing ahead right (as that's how they position them) is a French-style one to Civray. Sadly it's a one-off and the signs do not continue any further along the route!

*Gateway*
View attachment 437297

© Keith Evans, cc-by-sa.


----------



## kapelmuur (6 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> If you're ever stuck for somewhere to go, or uncertain which way to go, ones like this are handy.
> View attachment 437288



“If I wanted to go there I wouldn’t start from here”


----------



## Profpointy (6 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> If you're ever stuck for somewhere to go, or uncertain which way to go, ones like this are handy.
> View attachment 437288



is that Ballyvaughan ? I don’t recall the sign but the distances seem consistent. fantastic part of the world but you don’t have to spend a long time there to realise Father Ted isn’t a sitcom but a fly-on-the-wall documentary


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> “If I wanted to go there I wouldn’t start from here”


_...it's a long, long way from there to here. And gets further day by day...._


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2018)

Profpointy said:


> is that Ballyvaughan ? I don’t recall the sign but the distances seem consistent. fantastic part of the world but you don’t have to spend a long time there to realise Father Ted isn’t a sitcom but a fly-on-the-wall documentary


Cafe to the right of the sign.

Nice place for cycling though.


----------



## mjr (9 Nov 2018)

From https://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/n...-as-sandy-balls-gets-go-ahead-for-10m-revamp/


----------



## k_green (9 Nov 2018)

mjr said:


> On Sunday, I rode past the signs visible in this picture: the bottom sign pointing left is National Route 11 to King's Lynn, but the top sign pointing ahead right (as that's how they position them) is a French-style one to Civray. Sadly it's a one-off and the signs do not continue any further along the route!
> 
> *Gateway*
> View attachment 437297
> ...



That's so odd! The distance is even accurate and in miles, so it's not like someone stole the sign and decided to put it up for a laugh (odd enough) but must've had it made!


----------



## mjr (9 Nov 2018)

k_green said:


> That's so odd! The distance is even accurate and in miles, so it's not like someone stole the sign and decided to put it up for a laugh (odd enough) but must've had it made!


Civray and Downham are twinned. There was probably some presentation that I don't remember. As you say, it is odd and somehow seems no less odd each time I ride past it.


----------



## k_green (9 Nov 2018)

mjr said:


> Civray and Downham are twinned. There was probably some presentation that I don't remember. As you say, it is odd and somehow seems no less odd each time I ride past it.


That makes a little more sense then! still an interesting tribute with no explanation!


----------



## mjr (9 Nov 2018)

k_green said:


> That makes a little more sense then! still an interesting tribute with no explanation!


The reverse exchange is next to some road signs, but they're not strange and it's not one:


----------



## Threevok (9 Nov 2018)

Along the same lines

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-46153188


----------



## slow scot (9 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> Along the same lines
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-46153188


These signs are an absolute "must" to view in my humble, slightly artistic, opinion.


----------



## kapelmuur (9 Nov 2018)

Not a road sign, but an advertising sign for a company my Dad worked for.


----------



## rvw (10 Nov 2018)

I know it's a point of honour in Wales that everything is bilingual. So I can only assume that one line of the road sign is in English French and the other in Welsh French...


----------



## Threevok (12 Nov 2018)

rvw said:


> View attachment 438064
> 
> 
> I know it's a point of honour in Wales that everything is bilingual. So I can only assume that one line of the road sign is in English French and the other in Welsh French...





Yea I know this road well.

It also has the shortest bus lane I have ever seen


----------



## mjr (12 Nov 2018)

One from yesterday's ride, out near the fabulously-named "Foul Anchor": "PLEASE DIP HEADLIGHTS WHEN SHIPS APPROACHING". I don't know if the flashing corner markers are triggered by ships or headlights.


----------



## plantfit (23 Nov 2018)

Nice hand painted road sign just off Retford market place (Notts)


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Nov 2018)

Not strange but very informative for the numerically challenged.


----------



## beepbeep (23 Nov 2018)

You have to read this sign using a Norfolk Accent......


----------



## Donger (23 Nov 2018)

French for "hell hole" .... between Boulogne and Calais:


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Nov 2018)

beepbeep said:


> You have to read this sign using a Norfolk Accent......
> View attachment 440080


lol... before I had scrolled down to your comment I KNEW that was a Norfolk sign! My granny came from Norwich and that's just how she used to speak.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2018)




----------



## beepbeep (26 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 440447


''it would be more than my jobs worth.............''


----------



## Browser (27 Nov 2018)

There's a place just North of Aberdeen call Boysack, sorry I haven't got a pic to share but you can Google the place  Also, there are signs to the village of Shilbottle in Northumberland which regularly have a small strip of black electricians tape applied horizontally to the top of the letter l


----------



## slow scot (27 Nov 2018)

Browser said:


> There's a place just North of Aberdeen call Boysack, sorry I haven't got a pic to share but you can Google the place  Also, there are signs to the village of Shilbottle in Northumberland which regularly have a small strip of black electricians tape applied horizontally to the top of the letter l


Just north of Arbroath actually, in Angus.


----------



## Browser (27 Nov 2018)

Sorry, we were too busy trying to get back onto the main road, and giggling like schoolkids about the name


----------



## DCBassman (29 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 440447


The definition of 'redundant'.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Not so much strange, more a lack of proof reading...
> View attachment 414621


Not my doing, but it looks like someone's had enough of the errant apostrophe


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jan 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/kind_but_bolshy/status/1080607106275917830?s=19


----------



## Andrew1971 (6 Jan 2019)

That's a cracker that one.
Andrew


----------



## Alex H (14 Jan 2019)




----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jan 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/DylanThomas90/status/1084970209163780096?s=19


----------



## Profpointy (23 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cafe to the right of the sign.
> 
> Nice place for cycling though.



Belated reply, and I may previously have recounted the tale, but we were based in Ballyvaughan on a caving holiday in the '80s and one of the group had cycled there across Ireland on somethig like a ahopping bike. To to set the scene, she was a formidable German lass, blond, pigtails, and a horned helmet and spear wouldn't have seemed out of place. She arrived a few days after the rest of us after this long cycle ride on a crap bike and walked into the bar and her sheer presence caused all heads to turn whereopon she announced ti the whole bar "christ my fanny is f@£&@n sore!" 

The pause in conversation was quite long to say the least


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

Profpointy said:


> Belated reply, and I may previously have recounted the tale, but we were based in Ballyvaughan on a caving holiday in the '80s and one of the group had cycled there across Ireland on somethig like a ahopping bike. To to set the scene, she was a formidable German lass, blond, pigtails, and a horned helmet and spear wouldn't have seemed out of place. She arrived a few days after the rest of us after this long cycle ride on a crap bike and walked into the bar and her sheer presence caused all heads to turn whereopon she announced ti the whole bar "christ my fanny is f@£&@n sore!"
> 
> The pause in conversation was quite long to say the least


Ailwee Cave, The Burren?


----------



## Profpointy (23 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ailwee Cave, The Burren?



Sadly we never managed to sweet talk the Ailwee owner to let us explore beyond the ahow cave. 

Pollnagollum - poulelva throughtrip was a highlight I recall doing after our morning Guiness had extended into a bit of a session. The entrance 100' abseil was a bit daunting but as soon as I lowered myself over the edge the adrenalin cut in and I instantly sobered up ! Another through trip recall the pre-rigged exit came out in a field of bullocks who were chewing the rope we were hanging on. Each time I shooed them off they returned a bit closer and bolder. 

Must go back


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

Profpointy said:


> Sadly we never managed to sweet talk the Ailwee owner to let us explore beyond the ahow cave.
> 
> Pollnagollum - poulelva throughtrip was a highlight I recall doing after our morning Guiness had extended into a bit of a session. The entrance 100' abseil was a bit daunting but as soon as I lowered myself over the edge the adrenalin cut in and I instantly sobered up ! Another through trip recall the pre-rigged exit came out in a field of bullocks who were chewing the rope we were hanging on. Each time I shooed them off they returned a bit closer and bolder.
> 
> Must go back


Changed hands a few times since 
then.


Sign in Killaloe, at the bridge had over three dozen locations. Removed as people found it confusing!


----------



## jack9266 (25 Jan 2019)

when i go out for a ride, i always go down a path called 'But hole" lane


----------



## Rob and Alison (19 Feb 2019)

Guess these guys have new townie neighbours?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2019)

Profpointy said:


> Belated reply, and I may previously have recounted the tale, but we were based in Ballyvaughan on a caving holiday in the '80s and one of the group had cycled there across Ireland on somethig like a ahopping bike. To to set the scene, she was a formidable German lass, blond, pigtails, and a horned helmet and spear wouldn't have seemed out of place. She arrived a few days after the rest of us after this long cycle ride on a crap bike and walked into the bar and her sheer presence caused all heads to turn whereopon she announced ti the whole bar "christ my fanny is f@£&@n sore!"
> 
> The pause in conversation was quite long to say the least



Ah the difference between American English and the English meaning over here.


----------



## Profpointy (20 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Ah the difference between American English and the English meaning over here.



I belive she did totally mean the English version


----------



## mikeymustard (20 Feb 2019)

Profpointy said:


> I belive she did totally mean the English version


that's what I thought too!


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2019)

Is this sort of shoot why extending 20mph limits costs so much? The reverse was the same.


----------



## sheddy (28 Feb 2019)

'tis plenty of twenty !


----------



## andrew_s (3 Mar 2019)

Profpointy said:


> Belated reply, and I may previously have recounted the tale, but we were based in Ballyvaughan on a caving holiday in the '80s and one of the group had cycled there across Ireland on somethig like a ahopping bike. To to set the scene, she was a formidable German lass, blond, pigtails, and a horned helmet and spear wouldn't have seemed out of place. She arrived a few days after the rest of us after this long cycle ride on a crap bike and walked into the bar and her sheer presence caused all heads to turn whereopon she announced ti the whole bar "christ my fanny is f@£&@n sore!"


My first ever cycling tour was a caving trip to Doolin, back around 1980, from Sheffield via the Liverpool - Dublin ferry.
The others took my caving gear, and most of my other stuff, so I only had to carry day ride stuff and my sleeping gear (hollowfill bag, CCF mat, and an orange plastic survival bag). 5-speed 46 x 14-28, 5mm steel rod rack. The trip out was OK, apart from Winnats being a bit of a struggle, but the return trip was a bit grim - grinding away in bottom gear going down off the Curragh, sliding about across the ferry deck in my survival bag (inside was intolerably full of vomit), and then finding that the normal transpennine rail route was closed due to the weather when I abandoned to Liverpool station (trains still running, but taking the long way round).
Memories are of a round of drinks being 17 pints of Guinness and a pint of Smithwicks, the barman buying us a free round at the end of the week (O'Connor's), and of a solo Fisherstreet to St Catherines through trip.

Happy days


----------



## mcshroom (3 Mar 2019)

mjr said:


> Is this sort of shoot why extending 20mph limits costs so much? The reverse was the same.
> View attachment 455142



Are you sure it didn't say "20 zone" on the back? IIRC there's a difference in law between the two. A 20mph limit needs lots of signs, but a 20mph zone only needs signs at the entry and exit.


----------



## mudsticks (3 Mar 2019)

Beware the wilful chickens...


----------



## mjr (3 Mar 2019)

mcshroom said:


> Are you sure it didn't say "20 zone" on the back? IIRC there's a difference in law between the two. A 20mph limit needs lots of signs, but a 20mph zone only needs signs at the entry and exit.


Quite sure. I suspect it's a boundary between two 20mph zones, introduced at different times. I'll update this post if I find the legal orders but I doubt I will.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2019)

Not my best as this is a copy of an old photo probably at least 50 years old. Somewhere near Glasgow I think but I cannot remember exactly. Anybody as old as me in Glasgow area may recognise it.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2019)

This I always read as “ camping compulsory”.


----------



## HLaB (14 Mar 2019)




----------



## bladderhead (17 Mar 2019)

I like that sign. I was on the demo yesterday.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2019)

bladderhead said:


> I like that sign. I was on the demo yesterday.


What is the story behind the sign?


----------



## bladderhead (17 Mar 2019)

Good question. Tell us!


----------



## downesy (18 Mar 2019)

read the small print


----------



## further (18 Mar 2019)

Excellent


----------



## Old jon (22 Mar 2019)

Yes, I know it does not mean that in Spanish, but I need an excuse to tell you about my recent trip . . .

I have read the words, many times, ‘I had to leave the country for a few days.’ And I had to do just that. Nothing interesting, just my Brazilian visa details. But all the same I had to do it. It might be interesting to see what Brazil does to those who overstay their visa, but not that interesting. We went to Buenos Aires.

Not having thought about currency, spending in pesos is different. Ten pesos is one Brazilian Real. Five Reals are one pound. So the cab from the airport cost 1300 pesos, 130 Reals or £26. It took me a while to learn, my card coped well. By luck, we had a good hotel in a good area. Florida is a famous shopping street, not that I knew this. The hotel was one block from this street, and bars and restaurants were all around. Puerto Madera is about ten minutes walk, and needs about ten times that to describe it.

It is the River Plate, maybe more accurately the erstwhile docks that it serviced. The docks have gone, places to eat, drink, and office have replaced them. Oh, and the yacht club. Which has a water taxi to take members from one side of the river to the other, less than a hundred yards across or a walk around of three or four hundred. I suppose they need it. A lot of fun time places all around, and a lot of folk enjoying being there too. Including us.

For the informed tourist Argentina is beef, all ours was better than excellent, Malbec, better than the beef, and tango. The dance, that is. We had signed up for an evening of tango, which included transport to and from a venue quite some distance away. The organisation was faultless, the entertainment was spot on musically and the evening was long. And my choice of Malbec impressed the waiter almost as much as the wine itself impressed me.


----------



## Old jon (4 Apr 2019)

South America is good for odd road signs. I have been back in Brazil for some time, so must have done something right on my previous trip. This is the last day and night of a road journey around a small part of that country, organised by my sister and her husband. Better post a pic of a road sign . . .






Nope, I do not think it means no fox hunting, but maybe it should. The house looking thing, bottom right, is the local design of litter bin. Local, 'cos we are miles from anywhere, is Treze Tilias, three linden trees. A place with an interesting recent history.





And another road sign. E means parking, estaciamento in full I think. The 45 degrees may just refer to the angle the hill makes, but my wonderfully better half tells me it means you park at forty five degrees to the kerb.

Most of these pictures show the way electricity is delivered to buildings here. Power lines hung from lampposts, and lots of them.





Trucks here mean business, despite their apparent age.





This town only for nice bus stops . . .






The front of a small traction engine, parked outside the town hall. Cannot provide the history of it, I am not here long enough. Folk are very friendly here, one question relating to the whereabouts of the local brewery took at least half an hour to answer, complete with recommendations of what to drink at which time of day.







One of the local museums, inside here I found the only side saddle I have ever seen. OK it will be difficult to fit it to a bike, and even more difficult to ride. But never mind.


----------



## Siclo (15 Apr 2019)

I like this one





The first time I rode past it I was going to quick to read it, transpires it's very good advice


----------



## Jenkins (18 Apr 2019)

When I retire, I'm going to apply for a job as proof reader for the company that makes the signs for the local Council.
Random capital letters and could do with "the" before "grass"




Lack of initial capital letter and having to cut a bit out of the parking symbol to make it fit!


----------



## SoapyWeasel (23 May 2019)

This ones on a local footpath


----------



## toffee (23 May 2019)

Seen in Devon last year


----------



## Tizme (23 May 2019)

And it certainly sounded like they were there too! ( In the Great Wood, near Crowcombe Heathfield West Somerset Rail Station).


----------



## Nomadski (4 Jul 2019)

Not so much a strange sign, but perhaps not clear enough?


----------



## Nomadski (4 Jul 2019)

DCBassman said:


> The definition of 'redundant'.



Not to mention she is letting a child walk behind her. 

Terrible lolipopping parctise.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jul 2019)

Nomadski said:


> Not so much a strange sign, but perhaps not clear enough?
> 
> View attachment 473866


looking on the bright side, at least the sign wasn't damaged.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jul 2019)

Old jon said:


> View attachment 460823
> 
> 
> This town only for nice bus stops . . .
> ...


I do like to see a nicely built bus shelter that goes the extra mile. Maybe that makes me look sad but I always think it makes places look civilised/concerned for the wider community. Maybe a separate thread in order. Much used by audaxers of course. I'm not one but I have used one for making an espresso on a night ride.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Jul 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> looking on the bright side, at least the sign wasn't damaged.



It actually was (look closely at right side of sign).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jul 2019)

Keeping out the Riff-Raff

Granted it's not on the road, but it is on a local cycle-way/Canal towpath








Here (in blue circle), crossing the River Calder; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1321344


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jul 2019)

Off Express Way
Whitwood/Altofts

Leading to LaFarge Concrete & a few private moorings (on Aire & Calder Navigation Canal






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3856502


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jul 2019)

Edge of Siddal 
(Halifax)










https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/736617


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> I do like to see a nicely built bus shelter that goes the extra mile. Maybe that makes me look sad but I always think it makes places look civilised/concerned for the wider community. Maybe a separate thread in order. Much used by audaxers of course. I'm not one but I have used one for making an espresso on a night ride.


I was eating my sandwiches in a rather nice, recently built, bus shelter in Upchurch in Kent last winter, when a lady came up and said "I hope you are enjoying our bus shelter". I said I was. I was unsure whether she was expressing civic pride or telling me to sling my hook "this is local bus stop for local people". I suspect a bit of both.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was eating my sandwiches in a rather nice, recently built, bus shelter in Upchurch in Kent last winter, when a lady came up and said "I hope you are enjoying our bus shelter". I said I was. I was unsure whether she was expressing civic pride or telling me to sling my hook "this is local bus stop for local people". I suspect a bit of both.



There's a nice one, not too far from me
It's in a 'conservation village', where practically every house of the 40 (or so?) up there is listed, or of architectural/historical importance to some extent!

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1936820

A building, at random;
http://www.heathresidentsassociation.co.uk/history/lady-bolles-water-tower

http://www.wakefield.gov.uk/Documen...eath-common-three-long-walks.pdf#search=heath


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Off Express Way
> Whitwood/Altofts
> 
> Leading to LaFarge Concrete & a few private moorings (on Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
> ...



I was along there today, as I'd been to view the progress of a new bridge, being constructed to take a cycleway/footpath/bridleway, over the Castleford - Leeds railway line (the new bridge replaces a demolished one, on another trackbed)

As I popped out, by the LaFarge plant gates, the sign at that end of the access road was blue!!
I didn't think it was that cold today!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2019)




----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2019)

Now, I know I'm easily confused, but...


----------



## DCBassman (11 Jul 2019)

That's one o' they "You had one job..." examples!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2019)

An advertising board, not a sign

It appears we have deep bath-tubs in Wakefield!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2019)

Where the last 'Homely House' is??






There's another house with this name, in the 'WF' postcode areas
The other is (I think it may have had the sign taken down now?) on Barnsdale Road, near Allerton Bywater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2019)

Outside a pub that I pass on my way to work

From my files, not recent (no date on file)

The Colt Seavers Tribute Band!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2019)

Apparantly, quite common-place in Yankie-land


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Where the last 'Homely House' is??
> 
> View attachment 475061
> 
> ...


The other Rivendell had the classic_ 'Smaug_' illustration, on the name-sign

A green sign, with Smaug, in red


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2019)

A couple from cycle rides I've done over the years.


----------



## Shadow (16 Jul 2019)

Quite possibly posted or seen (not by me tho') before:





And the one just further along the road:





Located exiting Brighton (Ontario).


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jul 2019)

One of the locals in Woolpit appears to have got fed up waiting for the council to replace a road sign


----------



## Floating Bombus (17 Jul 2019)

10/10 for initiative, 9/10 for caligraphy but is the distance to Timbuktu the cycle way or the camel route?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jul 2019)

Not as unusual, but cycling related
(off A628 Doncaster Road, at Belle Vue)





One of the local Clubs is Calder Clarion, with a rather renown rider; http://www.calderclarion.co.uk/history/

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2128805


----------



## T675Rich (8 Aug 2019)

Always a favourite of mine as I have the mind of a child:


----------



## Threevok (8 Aug 2019)

This one always made me larf

On Newton Nottage road, Porthcawl

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...4!1ss9e_K7BjZPXV1qs5YYWQXg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Man rides duck


----------



## T675Rich (8 Aug 2019)

Not a road sign but something that amused me:













Mixed Messages



__ T675Rich
__ 8 Aug 2019


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Edge of Siddal
> (Halifax)
> View attachment 473992
> 
> ...


I was just planning a ride which comes back that way! A typically hilly route out from Todmorden via Trawden, Haworth, Oxenhope, Denholme, Queensbury, Claremount and Southowram, then an easy ride home on the canal towpaths.

I want to check out the recent improvements to the canal towpath between Salterhebble and Hebden Bridge. They are currently working on the section between Hebden Bridge and Todmorden so I will drop back onto the A646 for part of that leg.

I know the path towards Brighouse is excellent. It is also good from Littleborough into Rochdale and beyond. Hopefully, the towpath between Todmorden and Littleborough will be improved soon because it is a bit rough for a road bike.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Aug 2019)

Do report back colin.
I sort of fancy riding tod to rochdale
(Did i mention that there is an excellent in several ways spoons in Rochdale?)


----------



## jahlive905 (12 Aug 2019)

Found this one last week whilst cycling through Holland. Can't wait to meet him.


----------



## Floating Bombus (12 Aug 2019)

He's cock-a-hoop about it.


----------



## Houthakker (13 Aug 2019)

I passed this one last weekend between Bolton and Blackburn. Was in the car so didn't get a photo hence the pinched from Gmaps picture. Wonder what its testing?


----------



## Floating Bombus (13 Aug 2019)

It's a test. If you'd signed it, you'd have passed. But you passed the sign and didn't sign the sign, so you've failed the test. 

Maybe.


----------



## DaveReading (13 Aug 2019)

Or a test to see if anyone is fooled by the idea of a tourist information centre in Lancashire.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2019)

No... Its my Canyonee


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Do report back colin.
> I sort of fancy riding tod to rochdale
> (Did i mention that there is an excellent in several ways spoons in Rochdale?)


'Bottoms' was bloody scary on a road bike! Big cobbles with big gaps between some of them, on a steep descent... It was dry today so I survived but that would be dangerously slippery when wet/icy/muddy/covered in damp leaves in the autumn.

The towpath from Salterhebble to Hollas Bridge was quite good, though the common problem of tree roots lifting tarmac was evident in many places. We took a back road from Hollas Bridge into the centre of Sowerby Bridge and both were busy when we passed through at 16:30. Better to find a quieter time. The towpath between the western side of Sowerby Bridge and Hebden Bridge has been improved in what were the worst sections. It isn't perfect, but I didn't have a problem on my best bike with 25C tyres. The section between Hebden Bridge and Tod is work in progress. Some sections have been improved but a lot of work remains to be done. The uneven, slippery, cobbled slipways haven't been touched (yet) and are therefore still accidents waiting to happen!

As for Wetherspoons in Rochdale... I haven't been to that one. I did go to a big interesting one in the centre of Manchester, built in an old library.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Aug 2019)

Surely the cobbles will be kept as they are colin?

They should be.

Heritage.
Minor divert.
The spoons in Rochdale is a big old cinema bang in the centre. It is also particularly good for beer. I thought I knew the main ones in manchester. Don't know one in an old library. Feel free to pm/mail me info.


----------



## mr_cellophane (28 Aug 2019)

Whalebone Lane, Redbridge


----------



## booze and cake (28 Aug 2019)

Sun scorched and parched after a 60 mile ride in baking heat in Sunday in the Elan Valley, I came across this sign which made me laugh. There was definitely none about despite the signage.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Sep 2019)

Contains strong language



Spoiler


----------



## mjr (24 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Contains strong language


Fake, mistaken on so many levels and doesn't deserve the oxygen of publicity!


----------



## Phaeton (24 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> Fake, mistaken on so many levels and doesn't deserve the oxygen of publicity!


True but it just shows the attitude of some cage owners


----------



## Floating Bombus (25 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 479976
> 
> 
> No... Its my Canyonee


Star Trekee across the universe...


----------



## Alex H (3 Oct 2019)

This one set me thinking - there is a big farm the other side of the bridge.

The weight of your average fire engine is about 12 tons..................






I would think there's a bit of leeway in the weight posted and the 'real' limit - anyone know?


----------



## mjr (3 Oct 2019)

Alex H said:


> This one set me thinking - there is a big farm the other side of the bridge.
> 
> The weight of your average fire engine is about 12 tons..................
> 
> ...


Not usually, especially with an unusual limit like that (not the usual 3.5t or 12t), as I understand it. It's more that it's left to the crew to decide whether the risk of collapsing the bridge is worth the other risks from not getting closer.


----------



## Floating Bombus (3 Oct 2019)

That's not quite a weight limit anyway, it's a goods vehicle weight limit. Doesn't apply to buses, for instance. Or farm vehicles!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2019)

That's simple, then!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Oct 2019)

_'Causeway'_
Lindisfarne (holy Island)
Northumberland






Taken at *11:00*, going to the Island






On a whim, on our way back from Berwick-upon-Tweed, I turned back off the A1, to go & have a look how far in it had got
*@ 15:30*





Even shops on Holy Island have warnings on their bags


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Oct 2019)

I've seen (brown 'Tourist') signs, during our recent visits to Birmingham, but sadly not been able to photograph them

It states, rather oddly
*Birmingham Attractions*

Are there any?👼


----------



## Phaeton (20 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've seen (brown 'Tourist') signs, during our recent visits to Birmingham, but sadly not been able to photograph them
> 
> It states, rather oddly
> *Birmingham Attractions*
> ...


I like the A38, M42 both good ways of getting out of there


----------



## rualexander (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I like the A38, M42 both good ways of getting out of there



When we go, we travel M1 to jct 28, then A38 & into the city centre (over Tyburn Road), through the edge of 'Spaghetti Junction', & the Aston Expressway(?)
Through the underpasses, to the Bristol Road (just north, of Pershore Road - where the Cricket stadium is)


----------



## RoadRider400 (30 Oct 2019)




----------



## mjr (30 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> When we go, we travel M1 to jct 28, then A38 & into the city centre (over Tyburn Road), through the edge of 'Spaghetti Junction', & the Aston Expressway(?)
> Through the underpasses, to the Bristol Road (just north, of Pershore Road - where the Cricket stadium is)


I didn't know cycling was allowed on those roads


----------



## oldwheels (8 Nov 2019)

Camping is compulsory?


----------



## spiderman2 (8 Nov 2019)

whats this mean?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2019)

spiderman2 said:


> whats this mean?
> View attachment 492213


Warning, low flying motorcycles ahead?


----------



## Drago (13 Nov 2019)

I think it means " no motor vehicles, but if you do manage to slip through then national speed limit applies."


----------



## All uphill (28 Nov 2019)

Footpath and highway in Creech St Michael, Somerset. Pedestrians crossing so I understand the "Slow" markings, but why do I have to get off my bike? 

Its almost as if Somerset is trying to dissuade cyclists. 

I have asked the council to explain.


----------



## sheddy (28 Nov 2019)

Is it referring to the pavement ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Nov 2019)

sheddy said:


> Is it referring to the pavement ?


Hmm. Perhaps the pavement is an ill designed shared use path that suddenly becomes single (pedestrian) use? I'd certainly ignore it if I was on the road.


----------



## Mike_P (28 Nov 2019)

Does Google Streetscene going back down the road show the pavement to be a cycleway?


----------



## HLaB (28 Nov 2019)

spiderman2 said:


> whats this mean?
> View attachment 492213


Its subject to the 'National Speed limit' (60mph) but motor vehicles are prohibited


----------



## Donger (28 Nov 2019)

rualexander said:


> View attachment 489749


Mrs D and I have spent several holidays in that area and have always liked that sign. We both habitually refer to the place as "Stromeferrynoferry".


----------



## All uphill (28 Nov 2019)

sheddy said:


> Is it referring to the pavement ?


Could be. There is a shared space before this that ends suddenly.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2019)

✈


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Jan 2020)

rualexander said:


> View attachment 489749





Donger said:


> Mrs D and I have spent several holidays in that area and have always liked that sign. We both habitually refer to the place as "Stromeferrynoferry".


I can remember getting on that Ferry before the road was built around the south of Loch Carron. In recent years a landslip on that "new" road meant the Ferry ran especially as the local kids had to get to school. Until the landslip was sorted anyway.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2020)

Gt Yarmouth seafront Shared Path on a night ride a couple of years ago..


----------



## mjr (13 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 500410
> 
> 
> Gt Yarmouth seafront Shared Path on a night ride a couple of years ago..


Curiously, not allowing walkers! The dangers of people fiddling with road sign designs...


----------



## Thedane (16 Jan 2020)

Outside a Danish Airport (Aalborg):


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jan 2020)

Thedane said:


> Outside a Danish Airport (Aalborg):
> 
> View attachment 500727



I like the way it is in English. Do the Danes not need telling?


----------



## Thedane (17 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I like the way it is in English. Do the Danes not need telling?



Most people in Denmark (if not all), speaks English, but as a get out clause for not getting a ticket, if you are kissing for more than three minutes you just tell the parking warden that you didn't understand the sign :-)


----------



## Wobbling (10 Feb 2020)

I don’t have any as yet but keep them coming this is the greatest thread ever


----------



## Profpointy (10 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Curiously, not allowing walkers! The dangers of people fiddling with road sign designs...



Walkers are allowed by default unless specifically forbidden. Horses and carts, cyclists and trains are only allowed where specifically allowed so to speak


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Walkers are allowed by default unless specifically forbidden. Horses and carts, cyclists and trains are only allowed where specifically allowed so to speak



Interesting. Here bikes are permitted unless stated otherwise.

I don't know the ruling on trains but have never seen any sneaking through the local park.


----------



## mjr (10 Feb 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Walkers are allowed by default unless specifically forbidden. Horses and carts, cyclists and trains are only allowed where specifically allowed so to speak


Yes, and erection of a blue circle sign without walkers normally denotes their prohibition. See the difference between "cycles only" and "pedal cycle and pedestrian route" in https://www.gov.uk/guidance/the-highway-code/traffic-signs or similar official documents. It doesn't really matter in this case because it's a council silly seaside novelty made-up sign anyway AFAIK. There will be no Traffic Order to make it enforceable. I expect any motorist infringing will be done for driving not on a carriageway (an offence that doesn't need signs) and nothing else will be enforced.


----------



## mjr (10 Feb 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Hmm. Perhaps the pavement is an ill designed shared use path that suddenly becomes single (pedestrian) use? I'd certainly ignore it if I was on the road.


While I'm being boring, if the cycleway downgraded to a footway there, it should now be signed "Cyclists Rejoin Carriageway", previously the misleading "End of Route", previously a blue circle bike symbol with "End" rectangle under it. In any case, with no drop kerb, you could ride on to the nearest safe point to rejoin the carriageway!

The "Cyclists Dismount" is advisory wibble probably because the cycleway continues and the safety auditors consider the railing too low but the authority is too tight to bolt on an extension and the auditors are lame enough to OK it with an advice sign. Around here, we have one on entry to a narrow bridge with low walls, but a dismounted rider pushing a bike is too wide to fit without contortions, pushing the bike from behind the back wheel in a Superman-style posture, which is not at all stable!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Feb 2020)

I had a drive over to Snaith yesterday, as the old bridge had been playing in my mind for a while
And I wanted to have a look at it
Once I'd parked near at the railway station, & was walking up into the town I saw this advertising board at the _'Black Lion', _on Selby Road






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2063885





If anyone's interested, there's 6 local buildings of interest, starting from here


----------



## mjr (24 Feb 2020)

This is an odd one I spotted recently. On the entrance to UEA Norwich, there is a cycle lane sign which is a) inaccurate (shows the lane being the wrong side of the solid line) and b) has what I'm pretty sure is the German bicycle symbol, not ours.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> This is an odd one I spotted recently. On the entrance to UEA Norwich, there is a cycle lane sign which is a) inaccurate (shows the lane being the wrong side of the solid line) and b) has what I'm pretty sure is the German bicycle symbol, not ours.
> View attachment 505866


To be honest I'd be more worried that the usable part of the marked cycle lane at the main entrance (Univerity Drive) is stupidly narrow and filled with a double yellow line. The majority of the lane appears to be the road gulley and brick surfaced (see THIS link looking up to the entrance) - I'd not want to use it when damp/wet.


----------



## mjr (24 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> To be honest I'd be more worried that the usable part of the marked cycle lane at the main entrance (Univerity Drive) is stupidly narrow and filled with a double yellow line. The majority of the lane appears to be the road gulley and brick surfaced (see THIS link looking up to the entrance) - I'd not want to use it when damp/wet.


Oh sure, but it's UEA - no-one takes a blind bit of notice of the road markings!  I think the cycle lane dates from before the road was narrowed with the brick edges in the 1990s, around the time the krapstrops was built. The sign may be that old. That such a blatently incorrect sign has survived this long says it all about how much attention anyone pays to signs and markings...


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Oh sure, but it's UEA - no-one takes a blind bit of notice of the road markings!  I think the cycle lane dates from before the road was narrowed with the brick edges in the 1990s, around the time the krapstrops was built. The sign may be that old. That such a blatently incorrect sign has survived this long says it all about how much attention anyone pays to signs and markings...



I've never seen any good reason for taking any notice of cyclists signs: it usually leads to going a longer way than necessary, or puts you in a dangerous bit of road, or both.


----------



## mjr (24 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've never seen any good reason for taking any notice of cyclists signs: it usually leads to going a longer way than necessary, or puts you in a dangerous bit of road, or both.


Oh there are a fair few signs around campus which do point you a shorter route, away from motor traffic, such as this one, but they're not strange (and have the UK bike symbol on).


----------



## oldwheels (12 Mar 2020)

Not really all that strange but just to prove the name does exist and cannot think where else to put it. The bike is an old Dawes Lightening which I have not ridden now for about 5 years.


----------



## Kryton521 (13 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've never seen any good reason for taking any notice of cyclists signs: it usually leads to going a longer way than necessary, or puts you in a dangerous bit of road, or both.


Yesterday, very off topic. I followed the "cycle" signs, found myself cycling wrong side of a dual carriage way! Quickly got up onto the dual use path.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Mar 2020)

More archaic than strange. Seen at Llanyblodwel:


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> More archaic than strange. Seen at Llanyblodwel:
> View attachment 508819


I'm surprised that's still there!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm surprised that's still there!


Me too. The original wooden post can't possibly have survived all this time so it's being looked after.


----------



## Fnaar (24 Mar 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _'Causeway'_
> 
> View attachment 489643
> 
> ...




So many get caught out each year.... Many calls to charge the 'chancers' for rescue


----------



## Fnaar (24 Mar 2020)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Mar 2020)

Fnaar said:


> So many get caught out each year.... Many calls to charge the 'chancers' for rescue


Likewise, too many chanced Stanhope Ford, when that was higher than normal, so it was permanantly closed (there was a bridge a few dozen yards away)

Which is sad, as it was an integral part of the 'Le Jog' (classic car rally) as competitors had to cross it
I think maybe, even stop/restart in it
It's quite a while since I've been through it (had that white 110Tdi, mid 97 - late 2000)






https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-17115018



On the 'wet roads' front, I do know someone who's driven the byway that crosses Morecambe Bay
(he went with a couple of local fishermen)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2020)

Today, during my _'allowed exercise'

No kidding!!_
Racehorses, on a racecourse!!

Pontefract Park (same ground as Racecourse)
Just off jct 32/M62

_




_


----------



## tribanjules (25 Mar 2020)

Couple in my part of Birmingham:
best chippie is on Dog Poo lane. The L gets painted over regularly....
and of course on the way to Dudley we have Bell end ......


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2020)




----------



## anothersam (5 Apr 2020)

Granted, these are signs I made myself.


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Apr 2020)

This was one I found on my ride yesterday. I must have ridden past this many times before without noticing it, but usually from a different direction. I would estimate about a 2.5m drop from the road to the water so it is sage advice.


----------



## mjr (8 Apr 2020)

Exploring the unpaved roads near-but-not-that-near my home (in anticipation of severe restriction), I found this two-way-traffic sign which is unusual because 1. it's on a bridleway; and 2. the added words panel beneath only refers to cyclists. I'm rather surprised there are enough to merit that because it's really quite gnarly there. There are also lots of wordy signs telling you not to turn left, not to turn right, to press the button to raise the barriers and wait five seconds, to look out for hurtling diggers anyway...


----------



## Tom B (4 May 2020)

On a local bridleway.


----------



## sheddy (4 May 2020)

Digger drivers trained to avoid walkers but not riders.


----------



## Once a Wheeler (5 May 2020)

I love this one from Knocknatemple in Cavan in the Irish Republic. Visions of fervent congregations led by sermonizing priests turning out to convert the Sunday club run which is surely headed for perdition by enjoying itself on the sabbath.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2020)

Oops


----------



## mjr (10 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 520857
> 
> 
> Oops


I particularly like that they apparently came from the training centre. Lesson failed?


----------



## Mike_P (12 May 2020)

Spotted this in a tweet of a 1999 Southern Vectis publication with a cartoon cover


----------



## DRM (12 May 2020)

mjr said:


> I particularly like that they apparently came from the training centre. Lesson failed?


It could have been a full marks pass if it's the BMW driver training centre!


----------



## GM (12 May 2020)

Borrowed this from my FB, the bridge that you hate.....


----------



## mjr (2 Jun 2020)

Today's strange sign is thanks to the unique (shoot) way UK cycle routes are signposted: metal signs are usually maintained by the county council, while the numbering authority (Sustrans) are generally granted permission only to use stickers. It looks like here like Sustrans workers got fed up asking Cambridgeshire to fix the damn sign to match a rerouting (the route now goes to where I was standing to take this) and so just stickered over the incorrect arm, resulting in this odd-looking display!


----------



## Mike_P (3 Jun 2020)

Even so those places where NCN signs exist facing in opposite directions must confuse some. There's such at the southern end of Ripon Market Place for NCN688, the use of a slightly larger signs with (E) and (W) added would be better.


----------



## mjr (3 Jun 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Even so those places where NCN signs exist facing in opposite directions must confuse some. There's such at the southern end of Ripon Market Place for NCN688, the use of a slightly larger signs with (E) and (W) added would be better.


But then they can't just order a job lot of double-sided route number arrow signs and so it'll cost more and councils don't even want to spend what they currently do on cycling - oh and they'd have to pay attention and think about which way is which!


----------



## Tom B (5 Jun 2020)

Stretching the definition a bit


----------



## sheddy (5 Jun 2020)

^ needs to be made into a series -
Dogs on short leads,
Take litter home,
Beware of seagulls etc


----------



## mjr (5 Jun 2020)

"Dogs on leads" wouldn't be seen as strange abroad:


----------



## srw (5 Jun 2020)

mjr said:


> "Dogs on leads" wouldn't be seen as strange abroad:


That's an order, not a warning. And we do do that over here too.


----------



## GM (5 Jun 2020)

Not exactly a road sign, but made me smile, at Sydney Airport ...


----------



## mjr (5 Jun 2020)

srw said:


> That's an order, not a warning. And we do do that over here too.


Not in standard signs, is it? Got pic?


----------



## mjr (5 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Not exactly a road sign, but made me smile, at Sydney Airport ...
> 
> View attachment 527589


 they train animals to pull strings tied to their companions' plonkers for "relief"?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (16 Jun 2020)

Anyone ever seen a humped zebra. Or should that be a striped camel?


----------



## gom (16 Jun 2020)

In Somerset


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2020)

*#1*
Just off the cross-roads to the west of Patrick Brompton, on the A684 (on the road towards Catterick Garrison)





*#2*
A few miles north of Leyburn on the southern fringes of the training grounds


----------



## G3CWI (21 Jun 2020)

Our Town Council has put up 25 of these. Money well spent?


----------



## srw (21 Jun 2020)

mjr said:


> Not in standard signs, is it? Got pic?


As ever, Google is your friend.






The use of a red border to mean "you must" is uncanonical, but if memory serves there are road signs which do the same.


----------



## snorri (22 Jun 2020)

The translation from Dutch reads QUIET AREA. It is forbidden to disturb the silence in this area.


----------



## snorri (22 Jun 2020)

G3CWI said:


> Our Town Council has put up 25 of these. Money well spent?


Your local Living Streets group will be complaining about another obstruction on the footway, clearly a hazard for the hard of seeing.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jun 2020)

snorri said:


> View attachment 531598
> 
> The translation from Dutch reads QUIET AREA. It is forbidden to disturb the silence in this area.




And there I was, thinking it was a partly worn Stanley knife blade


----------



## Tom B (7 Jul 2020)

Two from today....

Perhaps stretching the Road Sign Subject again












Turned out the £2 was all day because the barrier and other machine was goosed. Not 15mins as suggested.


----------



## Solocle (7 Jul 2020)

Doesn't a green sign mean that this is a primary route, not a motorway? Also the lack of side-of-road motorway markers.

Fortunately, when I cycled here, I was heading off to the A65, because that's most assuredly the A58(M)!


----------



## Mike_P (7 Jul 2020)

Solocle said:


> View attachment 534688
> 
> Doesn't a green sign mean that this is a primary route, not a motorway? Also the lack of side-of-road motorway markers.
> 
> Fortunately, when I cycled here, I was heading off to the A65, because that's most assuredly the A58(M)!


Think the green sign is because of the proximity of the next junction, signage along the whole motorway is not good with some junctions literally next to each other.


----------



## Solocle (8 Jul 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Think the green sign is because of the proximity of the next junction, signage along the whole motorway is not good with some junctions literally next to each other.


True, but had I been heading for the City Centre, instead of heading home _from _the centre, getting a bit lost, and winding my way around the Armley Gyratory... I'm pretty sure that I'd have ended up on the motorway there.


----------



## Tom B (10 Jul 2020)

On a footpath


----------



## mjr (13 Jul 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Think the green sign is because of the proximity of the next junction, signage along the whole motorway is not good with some junctions literally next to each other.


That's still no excuse for a green background unless the motorway doesn't start until after that junction. It's a non regulation sign, as suggested.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2020)

A sign on the verge, near my place of work, spotted on a ride home a short while ago.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2020)




----------



## Milkfloat (16 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 536279


It's true, everything is bigger in America, even the gravel.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2020)




----------



## sheddy (23 Jul 2020)

Surfs up !


----------



## mjr (23 Jul 2020)

I bet they'd complain if you drive in!


----------



## Cycleops (23 Jul 2020)

Welsh wheels said:


> Folk like to race sheep here in Wales
> 
> View attachment 406503


I hope they don’t get an ugly one


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


>


When I were a lad... a friend was driving a bunch of us down to Plymouth. We were bombing down the motorway at 100+ mph (yes, I know... we were young and stupid! ) and the overhead signs started displaying a reduced speed limit, which got lower sign by sign. I suggested that doing 100 mph when the limit was (say) 30 mph was really not a good idea?

Smart alec driver mate (who worked on motorway maintenance at the time) started to make his excuses... "_I see these warning signs every day at work. There is never anything there, somebody just forgets to switc..... _*SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!*"

He had just spotted a lorry driver standing in the outside lane ahead of us, holding a plank of wood just like in the sign above. Evidently, the lorry had shed some of its load and the brave (but foolish) driver was trying to move it before it caused an accident.

Travelling sideways at 90, 80, 70, 60 ... mph in a car whose tyres are billowing smoke, towards a man rooted to the spot in fear only becomes fun once the car has swerved around the man at the last possible moment! We slowed to 30 mph and stuck to the speed limits for the rest of our trip...


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2020)

ColinJ said:


> When I were a lad... a friend was driving a bunch of us down to Plymouth. We were bombing down the motorway at 100+ mph (yes, I know... we were young and stupid! ) and the overhead signs started displaying a reduced speed limit, which got lower sign by sign. I suggested that doing 100 mph when the limit was (say) 30 mph was really not a good idea?
> 
> Smart alec driver mate (who worked on motorway maintenance at the time) started to make his excuses... "_I see these warning signs every day at work. There is never anything there, somebody just forgets to switc..... _*SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!*"
> 
> ...


Maybe there's a new thread in that?! 

'The impetuousity of Youth'
😁


----------



## Mugshot (5 Aug 2020)

Sounds like a fair swap to me.


----------



## G3CWI (10 Aug 2020)

Tom B said:


> On a footpath



Cryptic crossword clue for Ramsbottom?


----------



## Sterlo (10 Aug 2020)

Not particularly a road sign, but one of my faves on a local back road:




I think it needs a trim.


----------



## Once a Wheeler (13 Aug 2020)

Public service road sign for intellectually challenged anglophones from the Chablais Ministry for the Absolutely Obvious:


----------



## Son Of Anarchy (21 Aug 2020)

Book me a table for two.....


----------



## Paulus (7 Sep 2020)




----------



## sheddy (9 Sep 2020)




----------



## Alex H (10 Sep 2020)

Every time I see one of these....





I think of these







Must be an age thing 

Is that top sign used country wide or is it a northern 'thing'?


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2020)

No saggy pants in Florida, please! 






Butt law is about to be repealed, apparently. 

~ Linkie to Sky News ~


----------



## Sterlo (18 Sep 2020)

Might not mean much to anybody not from 'Ull, but these are springing up by companies with a sense of humour (or at least taking the p*** out of our local accent: 




Translation for none Hullies: You're Joking, More Road Works


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2020)

MBIFO a man jumping over a bike in daylight..


----------



## sheddy (22 Sep 2020)

^ This way to the circus !


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2020)

Not a real sign, I don't think, but it amused me!


----------



## steveha (15 Oct 2020)

In Rockness, Nailsworth, Gloucestershire. Note: Not a challenge or anything illegal :-)


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2020)

steveha said:


> In Rockness, Nailsworth, Gloucestershire. Note: Not a challenge or anything illegal :-)
> View attachment 552521


I'm surprised that's still there!


----------



## steveha (15 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm surprised that's still there!


There's a similar one on a footpath less than a mile away too!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2020)

In Scotland, last week, we saw warning signs (triangular/red borders)

_*Otters Crossing*_ (think this was on the A9, between Dingwall & Alness??)

_*Red Squirrels *_(Tufty needs to teach the youngsters nowadays?)

And, my favourite, which would make a great name for an 'indie band'
_*Feral Goats *_(actually., with 'For Next 2 Miles')
https://scotlandsnature.blog/2017/01/26/feral-goats-dont-be-a-silly-billy-there-are-goats-around/


Sorry no photos, as traffic/roads didn't really allow stopping, or safely walking back to the points in question


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2020)

Although....

We did see this advice at Pitlochery, by the Hydroelectric Visitor Centre....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Nov 2020)

We saw this on Saturday, when we drove past
Traffic precluded a stop

So, I've been back today

A64
On what to me is York Road, although locally, it may be Leeds Road?
However, it was the _Tadcaster & Halton Dial TurnPike Road _(as several milestones state)

The sign is about a mile west of 'Bramham Crossroads' (although it's not been an actual crossroads since the 50s), it's where the A1 & A64 bisect

_Dogs Trust_ being the renaming of _National Canine Defence League_







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2782700


But, as Terry Pratchett wrote;


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2020)




----------



## CyclePikel (14 Nov 2020)

Here's my favourite road sign, on the Menai Bridge.


----------



## steveha (25 Nov 2020)

CyclePikel said:


> Here's my favourite road sign, on the Menai Bridge.
> 
> View attachment 558153


Wow! That sign (or something similar) was there during the early 1970s when I was a student at Bangor!


----------



## Mike_P (25 Nov 2020)

Can anyone explain a strangely coloured A road sign with black text on a yellow background, photo in this posting
https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/6206671/


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Can anyone explain a strangely coloured A road sign with black text on a yellow background, photo in this posting
> https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/6206671/


Temporary sign?


----------



## RichardB (29 Nov 2020)

steveha said:


> Wow! That sign (or something similar) was there during the early 1970s when I was a student at Bangor!



You're kidding me! I was at UCNW from 1972 to 1975. I lived off Glanrafon Hill, and later in a village on Anglesey called Llanddaniel Fab. My only claim to any kind of fame is that I rode my motorbike at 5 times the speed limit past that very sign. (The Menai Bridge speed limit was 15 mph, but don't let that spoil anything.)


----------



## RichardB (29 Nov 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Can anyone explain a strangely coloured A road sign with black text on a yellow background, photo in this posting
> https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/6206671/



I suspect it is a temporary diversion.


----------



## RichardB (29 Nov 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We saw this on Saturday, when we drove past
> Traffic precluded a stop
> 
> So, I've been back today
> ...



My favourite quote: "Dogs have owners; cats have staff."


----------



## Mike_P (29 Nov 2020)

RichardB said:


> I suspect it is a temporary diversion.


Except that it is correct for junction.


----------



## CyclePikel (1 Dec 2020)

steveha said:


> Wow! That sign (or something similar) was there during the early 1970s when I was a student at Bangor!


I took that photo myself in within the last couple of years so it's been in place a long time!


----------



## CyclePikel (1 Dec 2020)

RichardB said:


> You're kidding me! I was at UCNW from 1972 to 1975. I lived off Glanrafon Hill, and later in a village on Anglesey called Llanddaniel Fab. My only claim to any kind of fame is that I rode my motorbike at 5 times the speed limit past that very sign. (The Menai Bridge speed limit was 15 mph, but don't let that spoil anything.)


I haven't noticed an especially low speed limit along there but then we're normally tootling slowly along the bridge pavement looking at the views. 
The traffic jams on the mainland end are EPIC. It's such fun to swoosh past them on the cyclepath.


----------



## RichardB (1 Dec 2020)

CyclePikel said:


> I haven't noticed an especially low speed limit along there but then we're normally tootling slowly along the bridge pavement looking at the views.
> The traffic jams on the mainland end are EPIC. It's such fun to swoosh past them on the cyclepath.



It may be different now, but back then it was 15mph all the way across. I took the mainland roundabout as fast as I dared and then nailed it between the pillars. I just touched 75 before I had to brake like hell to avoid entering the Menai Bridge pub via an unconventional route..

There was once a 3-mile tailback at the bridge, which turned out to be a couple parked in the road just before the bridge eating a picnic.

As they used to say In Bangor - bleddy Saes!


----------



## bagpuss (12 Dec 2020)

Saw this one in Canada . Pre range practice!


Shot out. by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2020)




----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2020)

RichardB said:


> It may be different now, but back then it was 15mph all the way across. I took the mainland roundabout as fast as I dared and then nailed it between the pillars. I just touched 75 before I had to brake like hell to avoid entering the Menai Bridge pub via an unconventional route..
> 
> There was once a 3-mile tailback at the bridge, which turned out to be a couple parked in the road just before the bridge eating a picnic.
> 
> As they used to say In Bangor - bleddy Saes!


Travelling down through Wales towards Builth Wells we had a notion to go and look at Anglesey. Not sure how I managed it but I missed the turn towards the Menai Bridge as it seemed kind of inconspicuous. By the time I realised there was nowhere handy to turn round. The drivers in Wales all appeared to be mad and just pulled out of junctions regardless of oncoming traffic.


----------



## RichardB (16 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Travelling down through Wales towards Builth Wells we had a notion to go and look at Anglesey. Not sure how I managed it but I missed the turn towards the Menai Bridge as it seemed kind of inconspicuous. By the time I realised there was nowhere handy to turn round. The drivers in Wales all appeared to be mad and just pulled out of junctions regardless of oncoming traffic.



I now live in Pembrokeshire and it’s like this: “I’ve been driving my Land Rover out of this gateway without looking for forty years, and my father before me, and his father before him, and I’m not going to start looking now!” A farmer two miles away has a habit of doing this with a forklift attachment with the forks at chest level. On a blind bend. How he hasn’t killed someone I don’t know.


----------



## taximan (28 Dec 2020)

I wonder how many different ways there are for dealing with trespassers


----------



## winjim (28 Dec 2020)

bagpuss said:


> Saw this one in Canada . Pre range practice!
> 
> View attachment 562955
> Shot out. by rebalrid, on Flickr


Canada? This is across the road from the shooting club in High Bradfield...


----------



## houblon (3 Jan 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> To many on here, cats eyes were a regular feature on our roads when we were younger.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat's_eye_(road)



The inventor of cat's eyes was Percy Shaw of Boothtown, Halifax, West Yorkshire...The name "cat's eye" comes from Shaw's inspiration for the device: the eyeshine reflecting from the eyes of a cat walking towards him. 

Just think: if the cat had been walking away from Percy, he'd have invented the tea-towel holder.

(thank you Barry Cryer)


----------



## rvw (8 Jan 2021)

In the middle of a field, between two rugby pitches. Exactly who is supposed to give way?


----------



## AuroraSaab (10 Jan 2021)

Form an orderly queue.


----------



## weareHKR (10 Jan 2021)

AuroraSaab said:


> View attachment 568199
> 
> Form an orderly queue.


Didn't realise the swab was up the rear!


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Jan 2021)

I'm only sorry that I didn't get a 'Kiwis In Road' sign from NZ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2021)

houblon said:


> The inventor of cat's eyes was Percy Shaw of Boothtown, Halifax, West Yorkshire...The name "cat's eye" comes from Shaw's inspiration for the device: the eyeshine reflecting from the eyes of a cat walking towards him.
> 
> Just think: if the cat had been walking away from Percy, he'd have invented the tea-towel holder.
> 
> (thank you Barry Cryer)



I prefer the Ken Dodd version.

If the cat had been walking away from him, he’d have invented the pencil sharpener


----------



## Moodyman (12 Jan 2021)

My avatar is a road sign encouraging motorists to look out for cyclists. It's a main road on the Yorkshire coast often used for time trialling.

What's unusual about it? That the local highways department is concerned enough for cyclists to erect a prominent sign.


----------



## mjr (12 Jan 2021)

Moodyman said:


> My avatar is a road sign encouraging motorists to look out for cyclists. It's a main road on the Yorkshire coast often used for time trialling.
> 
> What's unusual about it? That the local highways department is concerned enough for cyclists to erect a prominent sign.


But not concerned enough to actually improve the road?

Is it official then? Looks like an event organiser sign, on correx in non-standard colours.


----------



## Mike_P (12 Jan 2021)

mjr said:


> But not concerned enough to actually improve the road?
> 
> Is it official then? Looks like an event organiser sign, on correx in non-standard colours.


And cable tied in place, hardly a proper official sign.


----------



## Moodyman (12 Jan 2021)

mjr said:


> But not concerned enough to actually improve the road?
> 
> Is it official then? Looks like an event organiser sign, on correx in non-standard colours.



No idea if it's official. But it was one of several signs in the local area, so I presume it came from the local authority. They were mounted high up on several lampposts.

It's not an area I'm local to, but have ridden round there a few times and this was the first time I saw these. So, they may have been temporary due to a planned event/s.


----------



## kynikos (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Hover Fly (1 Feb 2021)

mjr said:


> But not concerned enough to actually improve the road?
> 
> Is it official then? Looks like an event organiser sign, on correx in non-standard colours.


The official warning sign is a cycle within a red triangle, which is not as one “road owner” by the side of Thirlmere tried to tell me, a “Cycling prohibited“ sign.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2021)

kynikos said:


> View attachment 571602


That is funny. (I assume that parts of the cycleway had been damaged/dug up but pedestrians could walk round or over those bits.)


----------



## sabcycling (2 Feb 2021)

The first funny road sign I saw was in Runcorn, Cheshire in 2005 or so... It was one of those triangular 'humps ahead' signs, that somebody had drawn two nipples onto..... A rather simple, yet effective modification lol I wonder if it's still there now... I think the new bridge might have been built where the sign was. I would love to go back for a visit now, but C19 and all..


----------



## kynikos (2 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That is funny. (I assume that parts of the cycleway had been damaged/dug up but pedestrians could walk round or over those bits.)


Yes, pretty much this!


----------



## sheddy (6 Feb 2021)

Not UK


----------



## Brummie53 (10 Feb 2021)

Haven’t got a picture of it now but driving through Norway many moons ago we came upon the hamlet of Helle . It was a warm day but certainly not an inferno and we got through the other side unscathed.


----------



## sheddy (23 Feb 2021)

Makes sense


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Feb 2021)

sheddy said:


> Makes sense
> 
> View attachment 575411


Looks like there's icing on the road!


----------



## mjr (23 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Looks like there's icing on the road!


No, it's only frosting.


----------



## Chromatic (21 Mar 2021)

Saw this while out and about.


----------



## mjr (21 Mar 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Saw this while out and about.
> 
> View attachment 579750


Bonus points if the noise is the sign slamming shut!


----------



## CharleyFarley (11 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 545977


Deep water is so much safer.


----------



## CharleyFarley (11 Apr 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Saw this while out and about.
> 
> View attachment 579750


Maybe a squirrel farting or something like that?


----------



## Chromatic (11 Apr 2021)

CharleyFarley said:


> Maybe a squirrel farting or something like that?



Have to be a damn big squirrel to warrant such a sign.

I think it refers to the occasional but very sudden appearance of low flying and very loud military fighter jets.


----------



## CharleyFarley (11 Apr 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Have to be a damn big squirrel to warrant such a sign.
> 
> I think it refers to the occasional but very sudden appearance of low flying and very loud military fighter jets.


Yeah, I figured that! But don't underestimate squirrels.


----------



## Chromatic (11 Apr 2021)

CharleyFarley said:


> Yeah, I figured that! But don't underestimate squirrels.



True, we have been invaded by those uncouth verminous grey squirrels which have driven our lovely and very cute native red squirrels out of most parts of the country.


----------



## CharleyFarley (11 Apr 2021)

Chromatic said:


> True, we have been invaded by those uncouth verminous grey squirrels which have driven our lovely and very cute native red squirrels out of most parts of the country.


I remember the red squirrels in the London park by where I used to live. I've seen some here in the US that have red in them, but they are rare. And the grey ones seem to be suicidal. I see them at the side of park roads and they run at me, and almost go under my front wheel. 

I knew a guy who had a .22 rifle, and he'd go into a mobile home park that I used to service, and shoot squirrels. He hit one with every shot, and when he got six, he'd take them home to prepare and eat them.


----------



## weareHKR (12 Apr 2021)

I think the Grey Squirrels carry some kind of disease that the Red one's cant handle, don't see a great deal of them in the UK...


----------



## CharleyFarley (12 Apr 2021)

weareHKR said:


> I think the Grey Squirrels carry some kind of disease that the Red one's cant handle, don't see a great deal of them in the UK...


Grey squirrels were introduced into the UK in 1870. Here's more info on them:

https://www.woodlandtrust.org.uk/blog/2018/11/red-squirrel-facts/


----------



## Mike_P (12 Apr 2021)

Can imagine a certain former US president suggesting painting the grey's red as solution


----------



## Slick (12 Apr 2021)

weareHKR said:


> I think the Grey Squirrels carry some kind of disease that the Red one's cant handle, don't see a great deal of them in the UK...


Still lots in the west coast of Scotland, but even there, they're under pressure from the greys.


----------



## Mike_P (12 Apr 2021)

There's around 140,000 reds verus 2.5 million Grey's.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2021)

Quite apt in my industry... Lol


----------



## Mugshot (12 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 583618
> 
> 
> Quite apt in my industry... Lol


That's brexit for you!


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (14 Apr 2021)

Cycling around the Jersey Coast ' climbing out of Grève de Lecq  upto Catel Fort; 'Cyclist Dismount', naturally I was determined not to get off; all went well until a car came the other way on this narrow lane and I had to stop, it was so steep I could barely 'stand' let alone get on the bike


----------



## T4tomo (14 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 583618
> 
> 
> Quite apt in my industry... Lol


(S)He's probably crapping themselves if they aren't!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Apr 2021)




----------



## T4tomo (26 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 585869


presumably 4 of them in a mini?


----------



## mjr (26 Apr 2021)

In a similar vein, one from the edge of Thetford Forest:


----------



## Baldy (3 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 583618
> 
> 
> Quite apt in my industry... Lol


A few years ago I heard a news flash saying "could any drivers of open topped trucks that had used the M62 check their trailer,". Apparently someone had jumped off a motorway bridge. The emergency services looked under the bridge but no body was found.


----------



## Profpointy (3 May 2021)

Welsh wheels said:


> Folk like to race sheep here in Wales
> 
> View attachment 406503



could have been a lot worse I suppose


----------



## Profpointy (3 May 2021)

Baldy said:


> A few years ago I heard a news flash saying "could any drivers of open topped trucks that had used the M62 check their trailer,". Apparently someone had jumped off a motorway bridge. The emergency services looked under the bridge but no body was found.



There's a plot in a Sherlock Holmes story along those lines


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2021)




----------



## rvw (4 May 2021)

Two problems with this:
(1) I don't know many children who can reach speeds of 5mph, so that's a bit pointless
(2) how do you expect the pets to obey the sign?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 May 2021)

rvw said:


> View attachment 587190
> 
> 
> Two problems with this:
> ...


They need to drop that speed limit for children - a car doing 70 just ain't going to see them that easily. I would suggest all children and pets should be forced to wear Hi-Vis and a helmet.


----------



## Legomutton (23 May 2021)

Quite a rare one I think - but strangely true. I thought a bend was a bend but this one can be quite tricky.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2021)




----------



## Solocle (7 Jun 2021)

The context of this one is what makes it a little strange:




But it also makes some sense:


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Jun 2021)

There’s a recently installed set of signs on the A82 just north of the King’s House, after the Glen Etive road which I couldn’t find in the Highway Code or the TSRGD. 

It consists of an upright blue rectangle showing (from the bottom upwards) a white motorcycle, a white vertical arrow, two sets of white chevrons. Chevrons also appear on the road surface beyond the sign.

I have since discovered their purpose but can anyone hazard a guess without googling or reading the spoiler?








Spoiler



https://www.devittinsurance.com/guides/motorcycle-features/mystery-biker-road-signs/

_It turns out that the features – on roadside poles and on the road surface – are part of a trailblazing new experiment into motorcycle casualty reduction, launched by Transport Scotland._​​_The eye-catching new ‘user information’ – devised by a research team including road safety specialists at Open Road Simulation Limited (ORS) – uses ‘applied’ or ‘nudge’ psychology to influence bikers on their choice of speed, positioning and braking as they approach challenging bends._​​_So far the signs and markings, dubbed PRIMEs, or ‘Perceptual Rider Information to Maximise Expertise/Enjoyment’, have appeared at four sites on three different roads frequently singled out by riders seeking a mix of challenging bends, fast straights – and stunning scenery._​​_So what’s the big idea? Professor Alex Stedmon of ORS, says motorcyclists are often ‘difficult to reach and engage with’ on matters of road safety. In addition, they tend to adapt to conventional road safety messages so that their effect wears off over time. “We wanted to try something new and engaging,” says Prof Stedmon, (the world’s first Professor of Motorcycling)._​
_Intriguingly, the precise way in which these radical new PRIMEs influence riders can’t be revealed – in case it affects the scientific trials and research data. What scientists will reveal, however, is that the mystery PRIMEs consist of upright sign posts at the roadside, and markings painted directly on the road surface, on the approach to bends, to ‘prime’ riders’ behaviour._​​_The blue roadside signs display an image of a motorcycle, above which is an arrow pointing in the direction of travel. Above that are short, slanting white lines. The white lines are repeated at set intervals on the approach to the bends on the actual road surface_.​​


​


----------



## Baldy (10 Jun 2021)

Motorcycles Keep two chevrons apart?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Jun 2021)

Baldy said:


> Motorcycles Keep two chevrons apart?



Not that.

The chevrons are only present through the double bend.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (10 Jun 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> There’s a recently installed set of signs on the A82 just north of the King’s House, after the Glen Etive road which I couldn’t find in the Highway Code or the TSRGD.
> 
> It consists of an upright blue rectangle showing (from the bottom upwards) a white motorcycle, a white vertical arrow, two sets of white chevrons. Chevrons also appear on the road surface beyond the sign.
> 
> ...



Motorbikes in the middle of the road?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Jun 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Motorbikes in the middle of the road?


Close but it’s not right, as Roy Walker would say.

Remember, the nature of the sign is not a warning.


----------



## neil_merseyside (10 Jun 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> There’s a recently installed set of signs on the A82 just north of the King’s House, after the Glen Etive road which I couldn’t find in the Highway Code or the TSRGD.
> 
> It consists of an upright blue rectangle showing (from the bottom upwards) a white motorcycle, a white vertical arrow, two sets of white chevrons. Chevrons also appear on the road surface beyond the sign.
> 
> ...


Herringbone parking both sides obviously


----------



## kayakerles (14 Jun 2021)

DRM said:


> ... also driving out of Sherburn in Elmet the council have put a sign out with the message "Warning Potholes" well that'll help won't it, not.


Agreed. Why should the POTHOLES be warned... you would think WE should be the ones warned!


----------



## kayakerles (14 Jun 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Herringbone parking both sides obviously





glasgowcyclist said:


> Close but it’s not right, as Roy Walker would say.
> 
> Remember, the nature of the sign is not a warning.


Motorbiker ran over, now on way to next life?


----------



## Mike_P (14 Jun 2021)

This combination foxed me on Saturday as I cycled pass

Main St - Google Maps
The 30 mph actually relates to the road going pass on a ninety degree bend.


----------



## Legomutton (16 Jun 2021)

Among my embarrassing moments is organising a cycle ride for a group, using what I had taken to be a designated cycle path (it looked like one) as indicated by what was actually a 'cycling prohibited' sign like the one in the Street View screenshot linked above. Ideal, I thought. I'd sent about 40 cyclists down it before an outraged local resident came out to complain.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jun 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/Wombletom/status/1405111374666141699?s=19


Who cares if it's fake


----------



## mjr (16 Jun 2021)

Beware of the Rudolph!


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jun 2021)

There were three kinds of swan warning signs along this stretch of road (near Lingfield in Surrey), two home made types (one pictured) and a more boring official "wildlife crossing" sign.


----------



## Bromptonaut (20 Jun 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> There’s a recently installed set of signs on the A82 just north of the King’s House, after the Glen Etive road which I couldn’t find in the Highway Code or the TSRGD.
> 
> It consists of an upright blue rectangle showing (from the bottom upwards) a white motorcycle, a white vertical arrow, two sets of white chevrons. Chevrons also appear on the road surface beyond the sign.
> 
> ...



I saw the same sign on sections of the A82 and/or A87. It may be a Scotland only thing which would explain why it's not in the English road sign bible. 

It seems intended to get motorcycles to take primary and wide on bends.


----------



## mjr (26 Jun 2021)

The alien invasion is expected in Southampton:


----------



## kayakerles (4 Jul 2021)

In other words, “speed bumps.”


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2021)




----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2021)

Anyone know if those shoot-leaving doggers are more likely to be shamed into cleaning up by signs resorting to addressing their dogs?


----------



## ExBrit (17 Jul 2021)

Motorcyclists must carry Xmas trees vertically?


----------



## sheddy (25 Jul 2021)

Which month ?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (1 Aug 2021)




----------



## slow scot (1 Aug 2021)

A warning about the bridge on the Ballater/Tomintoul road. Buses have stuck on it.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2021)

slow scot said:


> A warning about the bridge on the Ballater/Tomintoul road. Buses have stuck on it.


I've been over that bridge in a truck. It's quite scary!


----------



## slow scot (1 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been over that bridge in a truck. It's quite scary!


It is one of the most wonderful bridges I’ve seen on a public road in the UK, but I don’t envy anyone having to drive a truck over it. Coming from the Ballater side it’s tricky enough on a bike.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Aug 2021)

A very old sign which I photographed probably in the 1960’s


----------



## ColinJ (1 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> A very old sign which I photographed probably in the 1960’s
> View attachment 602143


Is it at the top (you might crash on the way down) or the bottom (you might have a heart attack on the way up)?


----------



## Ridgeway (1 Aug 2021)

Mushroom picking only for the locals🤷





Few weeks on a ride in Italy


----------



## oldwheels (1 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Is it at the top (you might crash on the way down) or the bottom (you might have a heart attack on the way up)?


The sign was somewhere north of Glasgow and the hill going down which I did was not too bad. Probably put up when brakes were even less effective than when I took the picture.
Should add for clarity the sign was at the top of the hill. I did photograph some others but cannot find the pictures now.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The sign was somewhere north of Glasgow and the hill going down which I did was not too bad. *Probably put up when brakes were even less effective than when I took the picture.*


I remember those days...!



ColinJ said:


> I nearly met my maker when I was about 12 years due to wet steel rims. I was bombing down Barkers Butts Lane in Coventry in the rain towards the traffic lights at the bottom of the hill and braked when the lights changed to red as I approached them. The cross traffic started moving but I couldn't stop! I shot between 2 fast-moving cars and somehow emerged on the other side of the lights in one piece.


----------



## presta (1 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> A very old sign which I photographed probably in the 1960’s
> View attachment 602143


Pedal cyclists strongly advised to walk.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I remember those days...!


I was on the vehicle side of a similar incident in northern England somewhere south of Knutsford is all I can remember but certainly not Coventry. We were taking a meandering route to Builth in Wales while on a business/sightseeing trip and in some conurbation a youth shot down a side road straight into our path. Luck was on both our sides.


----------



## Venod (6 Sep 2021)

What I find strange are the signs that blatantly lie.
I went down a road today with a dead end sign at the beginning, it's not a dead end and all the years I have known it has never been, traffic uses it all the time.
The road my son lives on, has a sign at the beginning, "stating through route illegal" its not, its a normal road and always has been, its used by traffic in both directions.
If going through the village of Lumby from the North, there is a sign that says "no access to the A63" it's a lie, there is nothing to stop you.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Sep 2021)

Venod said:


> What I find strange are the signs that blatantly lie.
> I went down a road today with a dead end sign at the beginning, it's not a dead end and all the years I have known it has never been, traffic uses it all the time.
> The road my son lives on, has a sign at the beginning, "stating through route illegal" its not, its a normal road and always has been, its used by traffic in both directions.
> If going through the village of Lumby from the North, there is a sign that says "no access to the A63" it's a lie, there is nothing to stop you.


Are the signs very old and put up when they were correct years ago? Nobody gave the order to take them down and they have been forgotten.


----------



## Venod (6 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Are the signs very old and put up when they were correct years ago? Nobody gave the order to take them down and they have been forgotten.



No, I can't comment on the dead end one, but the road has never been a dead end in all my years of using it (and I'm old)
The other two never had signs there, and when erected nothing has changed.


----------



## mjr (6 Sep 2021)

Venod said:


> What I find strange are the signs that blatantly lie. ...
> If going through the village of Lumby from the North, there is a sign that says "no access to the A63" it's a lie, there is nothing to stop you.


I know one like that. You can get through. But cars can't 

Anyway, I expect most cyclists know loads of lying signs. "Cyclists dismount" and "end of route" both widely used inaccurately where it should be a give way at most.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> Anyway, I expect most cyclists know loads of lying signs. "Cyclists dismount" and "end of route" both widely used inaccurately where it should be a give way at most.


I noticed on a relatively narrow shared pavement over the railway and river on the York outer ring road Cyclists dismount signs had changed to Take care passing pedestrians


----------



## tyred (17 Sep 2021)

First time I ever saw this one.


----------



## CharleyFarley (18 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> First time I ever saw this one.
> View attachment 609725


Probably erected out of necessity to get people to slow down and give the ducks a chance.

Several years ago while driving into a city to go to work, I saw a mama duck and several of her ducklings trying to cross the road. I stopped my truck to hold up the cars behind me, and I got out and held up traffic coming the other way. The nasty looks I got from those other drivers told me that they would rather have run over the ducks.


----------



## newts (21 Sep 2021)

I think this sign is trying to exxagerate the incline. 
I've passed it many times on the A35 near Chideock & not been able to snap whilst driving, but it shows up on google maps.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> First time I ever saw this one.
> View attachment 609725


I've seen a home-made '_Ducks crossing_' sign on one of my local routes...


----------



## ClichéGuevara (21 Sep 2021)

I'm often bemused by the slippery surface sign below. There are several around that have been there years, and stay up even when they've resurfaced the road. 

Surely, they should put down a non-slippery surface or reduce the speed limit, or they're simply admitting they're not very good at making roads.


----------



## Seevio (22 Sep 2021)

I've always wondered what series of events leads to the skid marks shown in the slippery road sign. There's clearly some sort of wheel swapping going on.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Sep 2021)

I read that sign invariably as meaning loose chippings are coming at a future date; whereas currently it is typically a nice smooth cycling surface.


----------



## siadwell (22 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've seen a home-made '_Ducks crossing_' sign on one of my local routes...
> 
> View attachment 610321


In Surrey, we like to go one better!




https://www.google.com/maps/@51.190...4!1s64uLoJW3e_1n-sGU3l7rZg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Chislenko (28 Sep 2021)

Not a road sign per se but have lived in the city for many decades, walked this road thousands of times and never noticed this sign before


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Sep 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Not a road sign per se but have lived in the city for many decades, walked this road thousands of times and never noticed this sign before


I'd never heard of the Road and Path Cycling Association. There's a bit of history about them here: https://www.cyclingnorthwales.uk/cycling-history/road-path-cycling-association/

Apparently there is a sign in Ightham in Kent. I'll look out for it next time I ride through.


----------



## Saluki (28 Sep 2021)

We have a few ‘Slow ewe down bor’ type signs around here


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2021)

Chislenko said:


> Not a road sign per se but have lived in the city for many decades, walked this road thousands of times and never noticed this sign before
> 
> View attachment 611251


If we are doing 'not a road sign per se' then I will offer this one which I spotted in Keighley town centre...






Cycling clubs must have been a lot better off in those days to afford an impressive club HQ like that!


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If we are doing 'not a road sign per se' then I will offer this one which I spotted in Keighley town centre...
> 
> View attachment 611273
> 
> ...


great minds - I thought of that too when I saw the post above.
Yep it's very impressive - last time I was in Keighley I couldn't find it again for some odd reason.
Very odd - and makes Keighley sound way bigger than it is.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> great minds - I thought of that too when I saw the post above.
> Yep it's very impressive - last time I was in Keighley I couldn't find it again for some odd reason.
> Very odd - and makes Keighley sound way bigger than it is.


It is in Cavendish Street, directly opposite a cafe used as a control in the fine _Spring Into The Dales_ audax event.

PS You can see where in the little inset map, bottom left in the picture. And it tells you the address in the top left!


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It is in Cavendish Street, directly opposite a cafe used as a control in the fine _Spring Into The Dales_ audax event.
> 
> PS You can see where in the little inset map, bottom left in the picture. And it tells you the address in the top left!


Yes i saw the address in the pic.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Yes i saw the address in the pic.


I forgot when I posted the picture. It's a bit like those annoying TV channel *DOGs* - for a while, you notice them, then they seem to gradually fade into the background.


----------



## mjr (28 Sep 2021)

Anyone for hedgehog crossing? I'm not sure of the rules, unlike zebras.


----------



## Alex321 (28 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> First time I ever saw this one.
> View attachment 609725


There is a similar one in Lllysworney, that I passed today (and have passed a good few times before)


----------



## ClichéGuevara (29 Sep 2021)

Nothing wrong with the sign, but what I find strange is that if I flash my lights to warn someone, I get done, so how can the Police get away with it?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2021)

Actually in Rushden Station model train club, but this is what road signs used to be like!


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Actually in Rushden Station model train club, but this is what road signs used to be like!


Used to? There's still a flaming torch school sign in Kersey, Suffolk, and an old Free Car Park sign in Thetford, Norfolk.


----------



## Alex321 (29 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Nothing wrong with the sign, but what I find strange is that if I flash my lights to warn someone, I get done, so how can the Police get away with it?
> 
> View attachment 611412


"The Police" don't put up those signs (or the cameras), but they are a very different thing to flashing your lights.

It is actually illegal to flash you lights other than to warn of a hazard. If you do get done (and I'm not convinced anybody actually has been), it isn't for warning others of the speed trap (which doesn't count as a hazard), it is for illegally flashing your lights.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (29 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> "The Police" don't put up those signs (or the cameras), but they are a very different thing to flashing your lights.
> 
> It is actually illegal to flash you lights other than to warn of a hazard. If you do get done (and I'm not convinced anybody actually has been), it isn't for warning others of the speed trap (which doesn't count as a hazard), it is for illegally flashing your lights.



Blimey, no wonder I don't see bobbies up ladders with tie wraps and spanners.  It was more just a turn of phrase for the sake of expressing a point, than something to be taken quite so literaly.

As for an offence, strictly speaking it falls under section 89 of the Police Act 1997, as it is an offence "to willfully obstruct a constable in the execution of his/her duty."


----------



## Alex321 (29 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Blimey, no wonder I don't see bobbies up ladders with tie wraps and spanners.  It was more just a turn of phrase for the sake of expressing a point, than something to be taken quite so literaly.
> 
> As for an offence, strictly speaking it falls under section 89 of the Police Act 1997, as it is an offence "to willfully obstruct a constable in the execution of his/her duty."


I'm not convinced it does fall under that offence.

And it doesn't seem anybody has been successfully prosecuted for it under that act either:
https://www.psni.police.uk/globalas...rting-other-motorists-about-speed-cameras.pdf


----------



## ClichéGuevara (29 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> I'm not convinced it does fall under that offence.
> 
> And it doesn't seem anybody has been successfully prosecuted for it under that act either:
> https://www.psni.police.uk/globalas...rting-other-motorists-about-speed-cameras.pdf



Not really wanting to divert the thread further, with what was more of a tongue in cheek post anyway, but...

A motorist was penalised for warning other motorists about a speed trap. Warning other drivers about a speed trap is a criminal offence, which one Cornwall motorists discovered. The motorist was ‘waving frantically’ to warn other drivers about a mobile speed camera on the A30 near Launceston which they passed. However, one driver that the motorist warned happened to be a police officer in an unmarked car. 

The motorist was penalised for obstructing a police officer, which carries a maximum penalty of £1,000 and up to one month in prison. 

If drivers are warning others about a speed trap implemented by the police, they could be in breach of section 89 of the Police Act 1997. 

https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...g-obstructing-police-officer-fine-driving-law


----------



## Mike_P (29 Sep 2021)

Came across this variation on Saturday, Holme Farm Lane east of Bardsey, Leeds


----------



## Chislenko (29 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Driving home round the M25 at the weekend there was one camera working overtime on the other carriageway. Flash, flash, flash. Always makes me smile.




There will probably be a new M25 sign soon... "Caution Protesters On Carriageway"


----------



## Mike_P (30 Sep 2021)

Can think of a number of local roads which should have signs Beware of overtaking tortoises!


----------



## Cycleops (30 Sep 2021)




----------



## ClichéGuevara (30 Sep 2021)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 611490



That reads like a corporate message to the inmates, encouraging them to stop the hitchhikers escaping.


----------



## simongt (30 Sep 2021)

Although this one is on private property, on a gated access to a WW2 USAAF memorial chapel, a sign states 'No cycling'. 
So, you can walk or drive a car along the access road to the chapel, but you can't ride your bike - !
Hmm.


----------



## Alex321 (30 Sep 2021)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 611490


Doesn't say a lot for the prison security!


----------



## DCBassman (30 Sep 2021)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 611490


You could change the meaning of this several ways, with a little punctuation!


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Sep 2021)

DCBassman said:


> You could change the meaning of this several ways, with a little punctuation!


Give them a lift! Otherwise the inmates might catch them!


----------



## lazybloke (4 Oct 2021)

siadwell said:


> In Surrey, we like to go one better!
> View attachment 610373
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@51.190...4!1s64uLoJW3e_1n-sGU3l7rZg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Am not going to tell you how long I tried to deduce a location from your photo before noticing the "maps" link. Doh!


----------



## Zimbob (4 Oct 2021)

There's some strange beasties on the moors near me...


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Oct 2021)

Spotted when out riding on Saturday

Appealed to my sophisticated sense of humour


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Oct 2021)

Not the most confidence inspiring combination of facilities....
Woodlands Drive (junction with Scalby Road)
Scarborough

A real, & genuine sign
I've not photoshopped it!!






(taken; Tuesday 7th January 2020)

https://www.instantstreetview.com/@54.281715,-0.432504,188.23h,2.99p,0.83z,bIqbuYUJpQ1XBennRWdHRA


----------



## Sterlo (26 Oct 2021)

This one is quite local to me, the "&" was only added a couple of years ago, who knew you could be cremated but keep fit at the same place.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Oct 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not the most confidence inspiring combination of facilities....
> Woodlands Drive (junction with Scalby Road)
> Scarborough
> 
> ...


am pretty sure I know a certain northern town where a doctors, a pharmacy and a funeral directors are all next door to each other. Exemplary planning control.


----------



## T4tomo (26 Oct 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not the most confidence inspiring combination of facilities....
> Woodlands Drive (junction with Scalby Road)
> Scarborough
> 
> ...


Not surprising, it has a shocking reputation as a hospital.


----------



## Slick (26 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> am pretty sure I know a certain northern town where a doctors, a pharmacy and a funeral directors are all next door to each other. Exemplary planning control.


Anyone acquainted with a place known as the Hurlet will have noticed the new crematorium going up next to the new funeral parlour, which is just over the road from the old folks home. 

Certainly reducing their carbon footprint.


----------



## taximan (26 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Not surprising, it has a shocking reputation as a hospital.


Yes, I know only too well


----------



## T4tomo (26 Oct 2021)

Slick said:


> Anyone acquainted with a place known as the Hurlet will have noticed the new crematorium going up next to the new funeral parlour, which is just over the road from the old folks home.
> 
> Certainly reducing their carbon footprint.


They should really put a crem on cruise ships. I mean they have morgues, but what better send off than cremated at sea with the remains of your party watching on from the Captains table, as your remains are ejected into the ocean! I'm pretty sure its what cruise ship fanatics would want.


----------



## T4tomo (26 Oct 2021)

taximan said:


> Yes, I know only too well


In case of any medical issue near Scarborough, the best advise it get yourself up to Jimmy Cooks at Middlesbrough as quick as you can...


----------



## ClichéGuevara (26 Oct 2021)

They play for the ashes near us.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Not surprising, it has a shocking reputation as a hospital.


I thought it was also being redeveloped/rebuilt/extended?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2021)

My sister has bought a cottage in Devon and I have been down there a couple of times this year to visit her. On my exploratory rides round SE Devon I have discovered that Devonians apparently were not happy to buy puppies to keep them company during Covid lockdowns. Instead they chose deer. The thing is, they hadn't really thought it through properly. Yes, does (the deer; the female deer) are cute, but stags get to be a bit of a handful once they grow. They are difficult to house-train, they eat a lot, and they get awfully aggressive when rutting. That probably explains the plethora of these signs dotted around the Devon lanes...


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2021)

I saw this at the end of Sandy Lane, Moulton, on today's ride to blood donoring.
I thought the gun shot dents went well with the area..


----------



## T4tomo (27 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I saw this at the end of Sandy Lane, Moulton, on today's ride to blood donoring.
> I thought the* gun shot* dents went well with the area..


Quite extreme blood donation technique!


----------



## Ian H (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## T4tomo (3 Nov 2021)

Ian H said:


> View attachment 616184


that's a village in Devon somewhere from memory, once a year "ceremony"


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> that's a village in Devon somewhere from memory, once a year "ceremony"


Ottery St Mary https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ottery_St_Mary#Tar_Barrels
My initial guess was Lewes as it's a place where they go bonkers with fire and fireworks. But my guess was wrong


----------



## Alex321 (3 Nov 2021)

Ian H said:


> View attachment 616184





T4tomo said:


> that's a village in Devon somewhere from memory, once a year "ceremony"





Dogtrousers said:


> Ottery St Mary https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ottery_St_Mary#Tar_Barrels
> My initial guess was Lewes as it's a place where they go bonkers with fire and fireworks. But my guess was wrong


I thought it was the Allendale one, given the Kings Arms pub. But that one is actually the Kings Head, not the Kings Arms. I've seen the Allendale one live, when visiting my brother in Weardale for New Year.


----------



## Ian H (3 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ottery St Mary https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ottery_St_Mary#Tar_Barrels


That's the place.


----------



## Ian H (3 Nov 2021)

My best photo was of the women's barrels, which take place earlier in the evening. The picture must be at least 20yrs old now.






Sorry, back to strange signs...


----------



## Hover Fly (9 Nov 2021)

T4tomo said:


> They should really put a crem on cruise ships. I mean they have morgues, but what better send off than cremated at sea with the remains of your party watching on from the Captains table, as your remains are ejected into the ocean! I'm pretty sure its what cruise ship fanatics would want.


If the morgue becomes full, they have to put the extra bodies in the icecream freezer, which leads to “ice-cream days” when the displaced ice cream is given away.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Nov 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> If the morgue becomes full, they have to put the extra bodies in the icecream freezer, which leads to “ice-cream days” when the displaced ice cream is given away.


In these pandemic days you would probably have to have a conveyor belt into the crem given the age group 

Mind you - if I've gotta go - and it looks like it is difficult to avoid - then dying mid Atlantic and getting chucked overboard while anyone who cares about me gets p****d sound like a good option
Although at the moment dead is the only way I would want to go on a cruise ship!


----------



## Willd (14 Nov 2021)

D'ya like


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2021)

Willd said:


> D'ya like
> 
> View attachment 617805


I wonder if any sheep live there


----------



## cougie uk (30 Nov 2021)

Ian H said:


> That's the place.
> View attachment 616206


Doesn't look very ottery to me...


----------



## Ian H (30 Nov 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Doesn't look very ottery to me...


Be assured, that's as Ottery as it gets, along with Pixie Day of course.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Doesn't look very ottery to me...


I did a 100 km ride out that way on 12th October and despite riding through Ottery St Mary and down by the river Otter as far as Otterton, I didn't actually get to see see any otters - I want my money back!


----------



## Ian H (30 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I did a 100 km ride out that way on 12th October and despite riding through Ottery St Mary and down by the river Otter as far as Otterton, I didn't actually get to see see any otters - I want my money back!


'Otter' is apparently from a word meaning bright water. Nothing to do with fauna. There are beavers though.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2021)

Ian H said:


> 'Otter' is apparently from a word meaning bright water. Nothing to do with fauna. There are beavers though.


Interesting... So '_Ring of Bright Water_', a story about an otter, could have been called '_Ring of Otter_'?!


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Nov 2021)

St. Mary is the patron saint of Devon, and she, of course, was famously martyred by being eaten alive by otters. 

According to Douglas in Cabin Pressure anyway.


----------



## Ian H (30 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Interesting... So '_Ring of Bright Water_', a story about an otter, could have been called '_Ring of Otter_'?!


I recently rode some of the Tarka Trail. It's moderately grim even without the summer grockles.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2021)




----------



## mjr (7 Dec 2021)

I've not seen many footpath signs done plan-style:


----------



## tribanjules (7 Dec 2021)

Anyone mentioned the well known road in south Birmingham with the good chippy ? Dog Poo lane. 
council have given up replacement of the L 😀


----------



## tribanjules (7 Dec 2021)

tribanjules said:


> Anyone mentioned the well known road in south Birmingham with the good chippy ? Dog Poo lane.
> council have given up replacement of the L 😀


Also over by rowley regis is the lively Bell End


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Dec 2021)

tribanjules said:


> Anyone mentioned the well known road in south Birmingham with the good chippy ? Dog Poo lane.
> council have given up replacement of the L 😀


When I was a kid we used to find Dog Pool Lane amusing enough with no alteration. Out on a walk, every time the dog stopped to pee it was "Ha ha is this Dog Pool Lane?"


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Dec 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Doesn't look very ottery to me...


It seems that Singapore is much more ottery. A man was attacked by otters there ...

https://amp.theguardian.com/world/2...e-otters-attack-british-man-in-singapore-park


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Dec 2021)

Not a road sign per se but I thought you might like this maxim on the Welsh Bridge in Shrewsbury:


----------



## Mike_P (29 Dec 2021)

Baffling motorway digital sign encountered this pm - A1(M) via M18 5 mins. I was on the M18 heading towards the A1(M) so the "via M18" was pretty unneccessary.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2022)




----------



## Sharky (6 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'd never heard of the Road and Path Cycling Association. There's a bit of history about them here: https://www.cyclingnorthwales.uk/cycling-history/road-path-cycling-association/
> 
> Apparently there is a sign in Ightham in Kent. I'll look out for it next time I ride through.


Doesn't "Path" refer to track racing?

I too go through Ightham quite often, past that pub, but on the way out it's at the botton of a steep hill and I never want lose momentum by stopping and on the way back, am going too fast and the pub is just a blur.

Must stop though next time and look out for it.


----------



## BrumJim (6 Jan 2022)

tribanjules said:


> Anyone mentioned the well known road in south Birmingham with the good chippy ? Dog Poo lane.
> council have given up replacement of the L 😀


My local chippy and has been for nigh on 30 years (despite moving house several times), and just a few minutes down the road from me.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2022)




----------



## Oldhippy (6 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 625231


Who'd have thought it.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jan 2022)

One that confusing me last week

"This road will be closed northbound from 10/01/2022"

the road runs E-W


----------



## tribanjules (10 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> One that confusing me last week
> 
> "This road will be closed northbound from 10/01/2022"
> 
> the road runs E-W


M6 is like that from Rugby !


----------



## Alex321 (10 Jan 2022)

T4tomo said:


> One that confusing me last week
> 
> "This road will be closed northbound from 10/01/2022"
> 
> the road runs E-W


That happens with the M50 as well. It does run slightly off directly E-W, but not much, yet when closed it is "northbound" or "southbound".


----------



## monkers (12 Jan 2022)

Meanwhile the shop shelves remain empty in Gosport as lorry drivers struggle to find the location...


----------



## cougie uk (12 Jan 2022)

Saw this one in Wales. There's no way you'd have noticed it on a bike mind you.


----------



## Alex321 (12 Jan 2022)

cougie uk said:


> View attachment 626110
> Saw this one in Wales. There's no way you'd have noticed it on a bike mind you.



Can't say that altogether surprises me.

Some of the bike lanes are a bit weird the way they end in Cardiff. There is one I use on the way in to work, but not on the way home, because in that direction it is on the right side of the road, and just terminates at a junction where I want to go straight across, leaving you effectively stranded on the wrong side.


----------



## mjr (12 Jan 2022)

cougie uk said:


> View attachment 626110
> Saw this one in Wales. There's no way you'd have noticed it on a bike mind you.


 That really should have been a hint to the designer that they had farked up! (The obvious fix would be to bring the right-hand road crossing in line with the cycleway before and after the crossing, but the location might need a different approach.)


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Jan 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Not a road sign per se but I thought you might like this maxim on the Welsh Bridge in Shrewsbury:
> 
> View attachment 621537


Can't believe I've never noticed that. If I did, I've forgotten. That said, there is a chance that I have occasionally been a nuisance in Frankwell and on Victoria & Mardol Quays.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Can't believe I've never noticed that. If I did, I've forgotten. That said, there is a chance that I have occasionally been a nuisance in Frankwell and on Victoria & Mardol Quays.


I lost many a weekend in Shrewsbury in the 80s and nuisance was definitely the order of the day. I'm quite surprised we didn't know about that inscription.


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Shrewsbury in the 80s


I was there 87 to 89, drank most places but the Dolphin was local - kept returning for a few years after for a blether & piss take


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> I was there 87 to 89, drank most places but the Dolphin was local - kept returning for a few years after for a blether & piss take


I had friends who lived there from the late 80s through into the 90s. I'm afraid I can't remember the names of the pubs. Apart from the Loggerheads.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jan 2022)

On today's ride


----------



## oldwheels (2 Feb 2022)

This may have appeared before


----------



## lazybloke (2 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> This may have appeared before
> View attachment 629315


I'd stand by the sign for a selfie


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2022)

lazybloke said:


> I'd stand by the sign for a selfie


I rode past that sign 🤘 
There is a pic somewhere


----------



## oldwheels (2 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I rode past that sign 🤘
> There is a pic somewhere


Been there as well but not sure the same pic was shown.


----------



## FrothNinja (3 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> This may have appeared before
> View attachment 629315


I first entered it back in 1986
...on the way to Rousay


----------



## oldwheels (4 Feb 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> I first entered it back in 1986
> ...on the way to Rousay


My memory does not stretch that far back. I have been to Orkney several times.


----------



## CharleyFarley (12 Feb 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Not a road sign per se but I thought you might like this maxim on the Welsh Bridge in Shrewsbury:
> 
> View attachment 621537


Seems to have been a popular sign. Perhaps there were more nuisances around, back then, than there are, today. London had them, too.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sharky (17 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'd never heard of the Road and Path Cycling Association. There's a bit of history about them here: https://www.cyclingnorthwales.uk/cycling-history/road-path-cycling-association/
> 
> Apparently there is a sign in Ightham in Kent. I'll look out for it next time I ride through.


Went past the George and Dragon in Ightam and stopped to have a look for the sign this afternoon.....


----------



## Sharky (18 Mar 2022)

Sharky said:


> Went past the George and Dragon in Ightam and stopped to have a look for the sign this afternoon.....
> 
> View attachment 635768
> 
> ...


Well, what a coincidence. Went to Rochester and noticed a book in the museum and I took a sneaky photo of one of the pages...... 




It's what is now the George and Dragon in Ightham. 

You can see the same triangular sign that I took a picture of yesterday. 

And if you look carefully at the overhanging sign, it says "Commercial and Cycle Hotel".


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Mar 2022)

One from town today:


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (14 Apr 2022)

A very odd road side sign


----------



## mjr (14 Apr 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> A very odd road side sign
> View attachment 639995


Did its owner think Total Recall (1990 version) was a documentary?


----------



## DRM (15 Apr 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> A very odd road side sign
> View attachment 639995


Perhaps the answer to the question will be put up next week


----------



## figbat (15 Apr 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> A very odd road side sign
> View attachment 639995


And the carbon that gets left over when the oxygen is extracted can be burnt as fuel! Win, win!


----------



## winjim (15 Apr 2022)

DRM said:


> Perhaps the answer to the question will be put up next week


The answer can be seen in the top right of the photograph and is clearly 'because it's not quite spring yet'.


----------



## FrothNinja (15 Apr 2022)

figbat said:


> And the carbon that gets left over when the oxygen is extracted can be burnt as fuel! Win, win!


Surely all the bike manufacturers need as much carbon as they can get hold of to supply demand. Bet some fiendish frame makers are busy converting oxygen into carbon in a factory somewhere


----------



## DRM (15 Apr 2022)

winjim said:


> The answer can be seen in the top right of the photograph and is clearly 'because it's not quite spring yet'.


That’s what I thought, perhaps they’re in for the shock of their life if they find out what a tree does for a living


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (15 Apr 2022)

Seen today at Ulceby. Not strange as such but amused me.


----------



## FrothNinja (15 Apr 2022)

speedfreak said:


> Seen today at Ulceby. Not strange as such but amused me.
> 
> View attachment 640155


It's where artics go to scratch their tummies


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Apr 2022)




----------



## Enkidu (26 Apr 2022)

This is in Troy Michigan.


----------



## Enkidu (26 Apr 2022)

Entrance to NORAD, Cheyenne Mountain Colorado. I did not drive past this sign.


----------



## LarryDuff (28 Apr 2022)

Saw this one in Santa Cruz yesterday


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Apr 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/RaptorBreath/status/1517637728460066818


----------



## CharleyFarley (22 May 2022)

LarryDuff said:


> Saw this one in Santa Cruz yesterday



I used to dread those on a motorcycle. The angle was so acute that I had to slow right down and turn the motorcycle at 90 degrees to cross them. In the meanwhile cars behind me were probably wondering what I was doing.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (26 May 2022)

What did the Romans ever do for us ?


----------



## Baldy (26 May 2022)

Strathlubnaig said:


> View attachment 646310
> What did the Romans ever do for us ?



20 days


----------



## cougie uk (26 May 2022)

In Dublin naturally.


----------



## T4tomo (26 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> View: https://twitter.com/RaptorBreath/status/1517637728460066818




People that twerk at Packman with scissors stuck up his arse?


----------



## FrothNinja (26 May 2022)

cougie uk said:


> In Dublin naturally.
> 
> View attachment 646347



Wonder what track they were grooving to?


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Jun 2022)

Neither are odd in and of themselves, but I find the combination of these two in Salterforth oddly amusing - there is a pub the other side of the hump back bridge.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Jun 2022)

cougie uk said:


> In Dublin naturally.
> 
> View attachment 646347



Don't drink Guinness while cycling


----------



## lazybloke (19 Jun 2022)

Are females not welcome?


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jun 2022)

Why is the rabbit wearing a collar and bow tie?
If you see a rabbit not in formal dress, is it OK to run it over?

Edit: See interesting discovery lower in thread. That rabbit is actually the "Playboy Bunny". Maybe it was the first rabbit image that the designer could find.


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Jun 2022)

Queen St Mill, Briercliffe. A quite unnecessary warning - I can think of nothing that would have tempted me in the rather gruesome looking water




The photo is proof that the camera can lie


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2022)

A sign on the Monsal Trail. 
Obviously, pick up after your dog, but maybe they don't want drones flying the poo bags away into the distance either??


----------



## rualexander (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## DRM (25 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 650491
> 
> 
> A sign on the Monsal Trail.
> Obviously, pick up after your dog, but maybe they don't want drones flying the poo bags away into the distance either??



I do believe they cannot stop anyone flying a drone there, if it’s a legal size, with the correct pilot training where required, you can fly it, it’s an area accessible to the public and they do not own the air space above it, that is controlled by the CAA, only if it’s a restricted area, then the drone won’t fly any way


----------



## cougie uk (25 Jun 2022)

DRM said:


> I do believe they cannot stop anyone flying a drone there, if it’s a legal size, with the correct pilot training where required, you can fly it, it’s an area accessible to the public and they do not own the air space above it, that is controlled by the CAA, only if it’s a restricted area, then the drone won’t fly any way



Only the flash GPS controlled drones won't fly. A cheap one would.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2022)

LarryDuff said:


> Saw this one in Santa Cruz yesterday
> 
> View attachment 642204





CharleyFarley said:


> I used to dread those on a motorcycle. The angle was so acute that I had to slow right down and turn the motorcycle at 90 degrees to cross them. In the meanwhile cars behind me were probably wondering what I was doing.





cougie uk said:


> In Dublin naturally.
> 
> View attachment 646347


A friend of mine was touring in Switzerland and came across these diagonal rail lines which were NOT clearly signed...







This is what one of her legs looked like afterwards!


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jun 2022)

DRM said:


> I do believe they cannot stop anyone flying a drone there, if it’s a legal size, with the correct pilot training where required, you can fly it, it’s an area accessible to the public and they do not own the air space above it, that is controlled by the CAA, only if it’s a restricted area, then the drone won’t fly any way



Maybe they can ban the use of drone _controllers_ on the ground, where they do have authority. 

Seriously, I'd guess that if necessary a bylaw could prohibit any activity like skate-boarding, pole-vaulting or indeed drone-flying, Dunno if that's the case here. Although they might not be able to prevent someone in a neighbouring area from overflying.

I'm over thinking this. Need coffee.


----------



## Mike_P (26 Jun 2022)

Any property/land owner can modify the deeds pertaining to the property/land.


----------



## cougie uk (26 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> A friend of mine was touring in Switzerland and came across these diagonal rail lines which were NOT clearly signed...
> 
> View attachment 650538
> 
> ...



Ouch !!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2022)

I think living in Stuttgart where we have trams of two track gauges (1000mm) and (1485mm) has made me very aware of track in the road; on the road from my village into the city the two gauges are interlaced and set into the road, and cross junctions and on occasion roundabouts at all kinds of awkward angles...


----------



## DRM (26 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Maybe they can ban the use of drone _controllers_ on the ground, where they do have authority.
> 
> Seriously, I'd guess that if necessary a bylaw could prohibit any activity like skate-boarding, pole-vaulting or indeed drone-flying, Dunno if that's the case here. Although they might not be able to prevent someone in a neighbouring area from overflying.
> 
> I'm over thinking this. Need coffee.



It’s has access to the public, even if they can prohibit drone flying inside the fence though, you could stand by the stile, fly your drone and there’s absolutely nothing they can do to stop you


----------



## RoMeR (26 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> View attachment 650474
> 
> Why is the rabbit wearing a collar and bow tie?
> If you see a rabbit not in formal dress, is it OK to run it over?



Was that the Bunny Club logo many years ago?


----------



## Sharky (26 Jun 2022)

You've been warned!






Main street in Salcombe


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jun 2022)

RoMeR said:


> Was that the Bunny Club logo many years ago?



Wow, you're right (well, almost). I guess the graphic designer just found it using a web search.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2022)

Sharky said:


> You've been warned!
> 
> View attachment 650667
> 
> ...



I like the way that cleaning fish was obviously a common problem, for it to be considered serious enough to be specifically mentioned.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I like the way that cleaning fish was obviously a common problem, for it to be considered serious enough to be specifically mentioned.



And written in stone, too!


----------



## Sharky (27 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I like the way that cleaning fish was obviously a common problem, for it to be considered serious enough to be specifically mentioned.



Salcombe is a lovely little harbour/village. Fishing must have been the main occupation, but now its just a tourist /holiday village.


----------



## mjr (27 Jun 2022)

Sharky said:


> Salcombe is a lovely little harbour/village. Fishing must have been the main occupation, but now its just a tourist /holiday village.


Did a reputation for unclean fish cause the collapse of their fishing industry? ;-)


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2022)

Sharky said:


> Salcombe is a lovely little harbour/village. Fishing must have been the main occupation, but now its just a tourist /holiday village.



Washing tourists is allowed.


----------



## rvw (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sterlo (25 Jul 2022)

rvw said:


> View attachment 654364



See, that's proof they know everything, how did they know you are here?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jul 2022)

Sterlo said:


> See, that's proof they know everything, how did they know you are here?



More to the point, if there's no one there, _does the sign exist_?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (26 Jul 2022)

rvw said:


> View attachment 654364



No I'm not, and strictly speaking, neither is the photographer, although they can see it from where they are.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> More to the point, if there's no one there, _does the sign exist_?



But if nobody is there, who/what took the photograph?


----------



## Mike_P (26 Jul 2022)

Phaeton said:


> But if nobody is there, who/what took the photograph?



A drone ?


----------



## Sharky (26 Jul 2022)

There was/is a pub on the side of Loch Lomand, with a sign that says. 

Nessie appears twice a day. 
- 10 minutes before you arrive and
- 10 minutes after you've gone



Is it still there, must be 30 years ago when I saw it.


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Jul 2022)

rvw said:


> View attachment 654364



Erwin Schrödinger strikes again!


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jul 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Erwin Schrödinger strikes again!



But does he?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jul 2022)

Phaeton said:


> But if nobody is there, who/what took the photograph?



The presence of a photograph means someone was there to take it. It only proves that the sign was thare at the moment the photo was taken.


----------



## Slick (26 Jul 2022)

Sharky said:


> There was/is a pub on the side of Loch Lomand, with a sign that says.
> 
> Nessie appears twice a day.
> - 10 minutes before you arrive and
> ...



Surely wouldn't be Loch Lomond, as that is a fresh water Loch in the central belt. I reckon the strangest story about what lurks under those waters was when a truck of fresh makrel crashed on the old road and shed its entire load into the Loch. That said, why wouldn't you stick a Nessie poster outside every Loch in the country, somebody would buy it.


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jul 2022)

Sharky said:


> There was/is a pub on the side of Loch Lomand, with a sign that says.
> 
> Nessie appears twice a day.
> - 10 minutes before you arrive and
> ...



It would explain why its rarely been seen in Loch Ness...


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> It would explain why its rarely been seen in Loch Ness...



...and commonly seen in shop windows


----------



## Donger (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## DRM (27 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> It would explain why its rarely been seen in Loch Ness...



Nessies gone on holiday!


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2022)

Not strange, but possibly an honest one.


----------



## Sharky (27 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> It would explain why its rarely been seen in Loch Ness...



Got my lochs mixed up. 
I'll take the low road.


----------



## Peter Salt (27 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not strange, but possibly an honest one.
> View attachment 654666


Snookered everyone with that one


----------



## Gwylan (27 Jul 2022)

Phaeton said:


> But does he?



It's really about his cat.


----------



## Gwylan (27 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> The presence of a photograph means someone was there to take it. It only proves that the sign was thare at the moment the photo was taken.



But was the photograph taken there? On the other hand, where is there?


----------



## rikki (28 Jul 2022)

Gwylan said:


> But was the photograph taken there? On the other hand, where is there?



How do you know that you're here if there's no sign to tell you?


----------



## presta (28 Jul 2022)

I saw a car parked in a driveway with a 'Not For Sale' sign in the window.
I thought about knocking on the door and enquiring about not buying it.


----------



## Sharky (28 Jul 2022)

rikki said:


> How do you know that you're here if there's no sign to tell you?


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2022)

rikki said:


> How do you know that you're here if there's no sign to tell you?


Which Here, there's eight.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Snookered everyone with that one


Once that lot is finished, they're digging it up to replace the gas main.


----------



## cougie uk (28 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Wow, you're right (well, almost). I guess the graphic designer just found it using a web search.
> 
> View attachment 650645



I think that someone's just added that to the sign. It doesn't seem to fit properly. 

An nobody would add the Playboy Bunny to a road sign as part of their job.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I think that someone's just added that to the sign. It doesn't seem to fit properly.
> 
> An nobody would add the Playboy Bunny to a road sign as part of their job.



They've done an incredibly professional job if that's the case. I didn't notice anything different about the bunny when I took the photo
*




*


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> They've done an incredibly professional job if that's the case. I didn't notice anything different about the bunny when I took the photo
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Looking at it graphically the bunny is not on the same horizontal plane as the other images, if that had been designed by a professional it would likely to have been duck, bunny, people, hedgehog so the ears went into the available space. Potentially not only the bunny, but also the hedgehog are later additions.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jul 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Looking at it graphically the bunny is not on the same horizontal plane as the other images, if that had been designed by a professional it would likely to have been duck, bunny, people, hedgehog so the ears went into the available space. Potentially not only the bunny, but also the hedgehog are later additions.



I'll have to go back and check now. I'm pretty sure there were no signs of it having been amended. I've rechecked the original photo and the finish to all the animals looks identical.


----------



## Alex321 (28 Jul 2022)

This is the one with the bunny now
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.1...4!1s2DHuA-XJgM4Fcd0r8Lj3zg!2e0!7i16384!8i8192

In 2009 it had a different bunny, and no hedgehog.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.1...4!1sIxyOS93eQ4mBGJ8IP7M7sA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Looking at the signs at the other entrances to the village, several others seem to have been altered at various times. One has had a wine glass where the bunny is. Another has had what looks like a scarecrow.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> This is the one with the bunny now
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.1...4!1s2DHuA-XJgM4Fcd0r8Lj3zg!2e0!7i16384!8i8192
> 
> In 2009 it had a different bunny, and no hedgehog.
> ...



I'm definitely going to have to go back.  Trouble is, it's nowehere near where I live!!


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> This is the one with the bunny now
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.1...4!1s2DHuA-XJgM4Fcd0r8Lj3zg!2e0!7i16384!8i8192
> 
> In 2009 it had a different bunny, and no hedgehog.
> ...



That bunny in the 2nd image looks right as it's in the correct plain


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jul 2022)

Phaeton said:


> That bunny in the 2nd image looks right as it's in the correct plain



But even in 2009, it was still looks like it was the "Playboy" bunny


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> But even in 2009, it was still looks like it was the "Playboy" bunny
> View attachment 654716
> 
> 
> View attachment 654717



Maybe it used less viagra that year so a bit smaller


----------



## Mike_P (28 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Once that lot is finished, they're digging it up to replace the gas main.


True story, a set of roadworks sprung up as is all too common on the A61 at Killinghall north of Harrogate and stayed there for ages. It transpired that the contractor had discovered a water main that was not on any records and had asked Yorkshire Water to move it.YW on arriving on site then found a gas main, again not on any records in the way, requiring Northern Utility Services to attend.


----------



## Gwylan (28 Jul 2022)

rikki said:


> How do you know that you're here if there's no sign to tell you?



Ah! Be careful, they may be lying to you


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm definitely going to have to go back.  Trouble is, it's nowehere near where I live!!



https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.1...Kw0E-7SlunFJA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!9m2!1b1!2i39
suggest duck and people original, everything else is a prankster with a stencil!


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.1...Kw0E-7SlunFJA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!9m2!1b1!2i39
> suggest duck and people original, everything else is a prankster with a stencil!



I'm pretty sure you're wrong  , but I'm not committed enough to ride 200k to prove it


----------



## Alex321 (29 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.1...Kw0E-7SlunFJA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!9m2!1b1!2i39
> suggest duck and people original, everything else is a prankster with a stencil!



That is the one I mentioned with the scarecrow.

But I think you are right. Somebody is adding images to them - different images on each sign.

So far, looking at current and previous Streetview images, all of them have the parent/child and the duck. Additional images then include the hedgehog, scarecrow, wine glass and two versions of the Playboy bunny.

This one in 2009 did only have the parent/child and duck. It has the wine glass added now.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.1...jCGXn9tA!2e0!5s20090301T000000!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jul 2022)

they have ideas above their station in Oxhill, warning signs about ducks and not even got a village pond! Charlatans.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jul 2022)

They're bloody quackers they are


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2022)

Not quite a Road Sign, but still traffic related. 

Rather over-egging the _'Constant Use' _bit, I think!!


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 655289
> 
> 
> Not quite a Road Sign, but still traffic related.
> ...



Looks bang on to me - the plants are constantly using it to grow against


----------



## Gwylan (2 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 655289
> 
> 
> Not quite a Road Sign, but still traffic related.
> ...



Constant, just depends on the time scale being used.

In terms of geology time it is a veritable hub of activity. 
At the atomic level there is not too much happening.
Sign does look to be post greenery. 

Might be the secret entrance to a government bunker. The ones they haven't told us the lizards have got!


----------



## T4tomo (2 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 655289
> 
> 
> Not quite a Road Sign, but still traffic related.
> ...



It doesn't say the door is in constant us, just the garage... read more carefully dear boy!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> It doesn't say the door is in constant us, just the garage... read more carefully dear boy!



B- must try harder


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Constant, just depends on the time scale being used.
> 
> In terms of geology time it is a veritable hub of activity.
> At the atomic level there is not too much happening.
> ...



Food for thought, that is!


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2022)

The language barrier or lost in translation...


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2022)

This is just slightly amusing, if you are _very_ easily amused.

View: https://twitter.com/DadJokeMan/status/1557252552235835392


----------



## Solocle (10 Aug 2022)

Hmm, you might just tip over the 2.5t threshold with a certain character from Austin Powers doing his food shopping on a cargo bike?


----------



## figbat (10 Aug 2022)

Solocle said:


> View attachment 656617
> 
> Hmm, you might just tip over the 2.5t threshold with a certain character from Austin Powers doing his food shopping on a cargo bike?



Don't go up there in your Rolls Royce Phantom or Bentley Mulsanne then!


----------



## Solocle (11 Aug 2022)

figbat said:


> Don't go up there in your Rolls Royce Phantom or Bentley Mulsanne then!



Given it's a shared path, they shouldn't be up there anyway!

Although the sign is specifically against Goods Vehicles


----------



## figbat (11 Aug 2022)

Solocle said:


> Given it's a shared path, they shouldn't be up there anyway!
> 
> Although the sign is specifically against Goods Vehicles



Good point. I once spoke to someone who was driving a large truck along a <7.5T road. They explained that the truck was not classed as a goods vehicle (it was a concrete pump) which surprised me, but I looked into it and it was indeed the case. Of course, a heavy vehicle will cause damage and/or congestion regardless of its purpose, but nonetheless the distinction is made.


----------



## Baldy (11 Aug 2022)

Rubbish, the restriction is on the vehicle weight not its purpose.


----------



## Solocle (11 Aug 2022)

Baldy said:


> Rubbish, the restriction is on the vehicle weight not its purpose.


Incorrect.














If it applies to all vehicles it looks like this:


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Aug 2022)

I seem to have wandered into the "boring road signs" thread by mistake.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2022)

That's a maybe, then...


----------



## Once a Wheeler (14 Aug 2022)

This combination of signs caught my eye. Apologies for the fuzziness but I had to do my best from a moving bus:




That derestriction sign in the distance is an end-of-60kph speed limit; and that 50 sign in the foreground is a minimum-speed-50kph sign. So between those two signs you must go above 50kph and below 60kph. There do not seem to be any speed cameras around, but if there were I suspect the spot would be a gold mine for the local authority.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Aug 2022)

Whack-a


View: https://twitter.com/Ern400/status/1559583392819191808


----------



## T4tomo (18 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Whack-a
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Ern400/status/1559583392819191808




Its a mole sanctury, I'd say "Infamous moles" would have been more appropriate


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Its a mole sanctury, I'd say "Infamous moles" would have been more appropriate



Infamous? What have they done?


----------



## T4tomo (18 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Infamous? What have they done?



tunnelled their way out?


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Aug 2022)

Infamous mole


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Aug 2022)

Adrian.


----------



## Sterlo (18 Aug 2022)

Guaca


----------



## DRM (19 Aug 2022)

Skin trousers


----------



## rvw (20 Aug 2022)

In August.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Aug 2022)

rvw said:


> In August.



There's a permanent one on the A15. Presumably it flashes when in operation, but...




https://www.google.com/maps/@53.588...4!1sVDg4tQJxkZ7laDmDI4ceOw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## DRM (20 Aug 2022)

rvw said:


> In August.


Seen similar at many industrial sites, if it’s cold enough to be icy, the frost symbol turns blue, 


ClichéGuevara said:


> There's a permanent one on the A15. Presumably it flashes when in operation, but...
> View attachment 658037
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@53.588...4!1sVDg4tQJxkZ7laDmDI4ceOw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


Yes they flash when it’s cold enough to freeze


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2022)

No speed walking? 🤔


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Aug 2022)

So brooms are not made in a factory.


----------



## Solocle (30 Aug 2022)

It's really the combination here...


----------



## FrothNinja (31 Aug 2022)

Solocle said:


> It's really the combination here...
> View attachment 659372



Think it goes single track just down the road


----------



## Alex321 (1 Sep 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Think it goes single track just down the road



I think it was that sign on an A-road that was the "strange" bit.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I think it was that sign on an A-road that was the "strange" bit.



Top end of Skye, so quite wide for an A road!


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Sep 2022)

Solocle said:


> It's really the combination here...
> View attachment 659372



For me the odd thing is that it specifically states the protocol if you are being followed by a faster vehicle. The police enforce it up there but down in England slower drivers seem to think it is there bounden duty to obstruct. Out on my bikes I often get deliberately blocked by people in cages on wheels.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (14 Sep 2022)

DRM said:


> That the style of sign, who on earth comes up with such stupidity.


Someone with a six figure salary


----------



## Mike_P (14 Sep 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> Someone with a six figure salary



https://theorytest.org.uk/sign-not-in-use/#


----------



## All uphill (14 Sep 2022)

I liked this one; seen yesterday in West Somerset. Looks like a proper County Council sign.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Sep 2022)

Probably a relocation, according to Wikipedia wikipedia.org/wiki/County_borough
the only TCBs were Teeside, Torbay, Torfaen and Tyneside.


----------



## Alex321 (14 Sep 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Probably a relocation, according to Wikipedia wikipedia.org/wiki/County_borough
> the only TCBs were Teeside, Torbay, Torfaen and Tyneside.



I assumed that "TCB" there referred to the same thing as the sign itself - The Cottage Beyond.


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I assumed that "TCB" there referred to the same thing as the sign itself - The Cottage Beyond.



I'm pretty certain you are right. There is a bit of a fad for these rather attractive modern/retro confections at the moment


----------



## Profpointy (14 Sep 2022)

This one outside a bus depot in Bristol made me smile


----------



## Mike_P (15 Sep 2022)

It seems pretty obvious at Harrogate bus station where the pedestrian areas are and where the buses park and manoeuvre, it being one of the bus pull in and reverse out type. At one time an overly large route map had been located on the tall wall at the rear quite easily understood from the pedestrian area but I did once see two elderly people wandering across the tarmac for a closer look oblivious to any bus attempting to reverse off its stand. They were rescued by one of station staff who probably should have directed them in the opposite direction to Specsavers.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Sep 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Probably a relocation, according to Wikipedia wikipedia.org/wiki/County_borough
> the only TCBs were Teeside, Torbay, Torfaen and Tyneside.



fairly obvious what the TCB is, plus "Teeside" doesnt / never has existed.


----------



## iandg (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mike_P (15 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> fairly obvious what the TCB is



Indeed if it's not an original County Council sign but if it is as the posting implied...


----------



## rualexander (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Sep 2022)

An uncommon one rather than strange. Seen whilst on holiday in Cornwall:


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2022)

This came up on my Facebook Memories from 5 years ago.


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Sep 2022)

Couldn't find where the Clergy were allowed to park their cars, only where they could park themselves


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2022)

Translation: "Tents are not permitted to levitate above vehicles".


----------



## figbat (21 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 661783
> 
> 
> Translation: "Tents are not permitted to levitate above vehicles".



Is it not the forbidding of roof tents?


----------



## OldShep (21 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> fairly obvious what the TCB is, plus "Teeside" doesnt / never has existed.



Oh yes it did. I was born there before it was Teeside and then It grew into Cleveland.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Sep 2022)

OldShep said:


> Oh yes it did. I was born there before it was Teeside and then It grew into Cleveland.



It was never Teeside, and if your were born there, your parents should have taught you to spell your home "town".

The river is the Tees, not the Tee, ergo Teesside.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I think it was that sign on an A-road that was the "strange" bit.



Not strange to me as we have A roads which are single track with passing places.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Sep 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> For me the odd thing is that it specifically states the protocol if you are being followed by a faster vehicle. The police enforce it up there but down in England slower drivers seem to think it is there bounden duty to obstruct. Out on my bikes I often get deliberately blocked by people in cages on wheels.



They used to enforce it but not any longer here. I was at the tail end of a queue being obstructed when a police car appeared behind me. When it was clear he was going to be kept at 20mph and would be late for his tea break or something he put on blues and twos and we expected him to stop the lead obstruction for at least some “advice”. Not a bit of it and once past he turned off his lights and kept going at normal speed.
There used to be a large sign at Lochmaddy telling cyclists to give way to overtaking traffic it was so bad there.
A recumbent trike once caused a massive tail back and much anger but fortunately most have now forgotten that.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Sep 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> An uncommon one rather than strange. Seen whilst on holiday in Cornwall:
> View attachment 661204




We have several such signs on Mull.


----------



## Willd (21 Sep 2022)

It's not going to look like that . more like






not quite so cuddly


----------



## winjim (21 Sep 2022)

Not a road sign as such but they do mean the water, right? Tell me they mean the water.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Sep 2022)

winjim said:


> Not a road sign as such but they do mean the water, right? Tell me they mean the water.


According to the Sheffield History forum https://www.sheffieldhistory.co.uk/forums/topic/14811-mary-ann-smith/


_Malcolm Nunn of the Bradfield Archives has replied as follows:

"The water fountain was erected in 1960 in her memory, research shows that she was an elderly spinster who lived in the cottages where the bus turning circle now stands, she had no dependents etc, and wanted to give anything she had to the people of Bradfield.

I think she imagined it would be something like the fountain in Chatsworth Park but obviously her wealth only amounted to what has been erected.

In regards to the wording - it used to say WATER between Mary Ann Smith and God's gift to man but some wit removed the word water some time ago.

Due to Health & Safety reason it is no longer possible to use this as a drinking fountain and the supply has been disconnected"_


----------



## taximan (22 Sep 2022)

T4tomo said:


> It was never Teeside, and if your were born there, your parents should have taught you to spell your home "town".
> 
> The river is the Tees, not the Tee, ergo Teesside.



In the past if I was asked where I came from, my answer would always be 'Teesside'. I suppose now I will have to say 'Nowhere'


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Sep 2022)

Rode by this today which made me chuckle, didn't stop to take a photo, so this is nicked from Google


----------



## winjim (24 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> According to the Sheffield History forum https://www.sheffieldhistory.co.uk/forums/topic/14811-mary-ann-smith/
> 
> 
> _Malcolm Nunn of the Bradfield Archives has replied as follows:
> ...



Thanks for that, but how on Earth did they manage to remove the word 'WATER' with no trace? I can only assume they must've replaced and re-engraved the entire stone.


----------



## DRM (24 Sep 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Rode by this today which made me chuckle, didn't stop to take a photo, so this is nicked from Google
> 
> View attachment 662231



The dangers of FOD of course.

View: https://youtu.be/VBtjVhRoAKM

Not very PC these days, but no doubt made young Airmen take notice


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Sep 2022)

winjim said:


> Thanks for that, but how on Earth did they manage to remove the word 'WATER' with no trace? I can only assume they must've replaced and re-engraved the entire stone.



Puzzled me too. I examined the photo and could find no trace of it


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2022)

I've found where the P*ncture Fairy lives!


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Oct 2022)

I managed to get my daughter to stand in the right place whilst crossing a road in Bruge. 





Yes I am that childish.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.2...4!1si0wQVceIVFkflcbelzeXGQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## Alex321 (17 Oct 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> I managed to get my daughter to stand in the right place whilst crossing a road in Bruge.
> 
> View attachment 664941
> 
> ...



Did she know what you were doing?

If not, better make sure she doesn't see this


----------



## winjim (17 Oct 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Did she know what you were doing?
> 
> If not, better make sure she doesn't see this



I hope so. A traffic island by a fairly grim looking dual carriageway and with the sun in her eyes. It's hardly what you'd call a welcoming photo opportunity.


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Oct 2022)

winjim said:


> I hope so. A traffic island by a fairly grim looking dual carriageway and with the sun in her eyes. It's hardly what you'd call a welcoming photo opportunity.



Not my best photo but I needed someone tall enough to make it work. My son who found it funnier was too short.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Oct 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/StansaidAirport/status/1583053460848619520


Tee hee


----------



## Caperider (24 Oct 2022)

Saw this in New York couple weekends ago . made me chuckle


----------



## mistyoptic (10 Nov 2022)

I’m getting there fast enough! I don’t need a direct path


----------



## Chromatic (10 Nov 2022)

One for @Reynard


----------



## Mike_P (10 Nov 2022)

Explains the 30 then; presumably the 20 zone has "Cats lying in the road"


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2022)

Chromatic said:


> One for @Reynard
> 
> View attachment 667540



I like that one.


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> I’m getting there fast enough! I don’t need a direct path
> 
> View attachment 667538



I'm about a mile down the path.


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Nov 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> I’m getting there fast enough! I don’t need a direct path
> 
> View attachment 667538



I am starting to notice this is a downhill track and I am starting to pick up speed


----------



## T4tomo (15 Nov 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> I’m getting there fast enough! I don’t need a direct path
> 
> View attachment 667538



crying out for someone to edit "miles" to "years"


----------



## sheddy (17 Nov 2022)

From Private Eye


----------



## Gwylan (18 Nov 2022)

sheddy said:


> From Private Eye



Labour shortages everywhere.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Slick (22 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> View attachment 668829



Ah, the West Loch humour.


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Nov 2022)

Roman Town Houses look remarkably similar to Victorian Country Cottages
Wroxeter, Shropshire


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Nov 2022)

Alas I don't have a picture, but I remember in Polson, Montana there was a very big and pretty permanent looking sign saying:

"Neuter your pets, and weird friends and relatives"

As I recall it was next to the "Miracle of America" museum. I don't know if that was connected.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (19 Dec 2022)

Odd spe sign at the entrance to a park in Newcastle.


----------



## cougie uk (20 Dec 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> Odd spe sign at the entrance to a park in Newcastle.
> View attachment 671734



They have similar ones at Joddrel Bank. I think it's 11mph or so ? I guess they make you think about your speed more?


----------



## Alex321 (20 Dec 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> Odd spe sign at the entrance to a park in Newcastle.
> View attachment 671734





cougie uk said:


> They have similar ones at Joddrel Bank. I think it's 11mph or so ? I guess they make you think about your speed more?


And signs with a green circle are advisory only. They have no legal enforcement, and do not override the ones with the red circle (or the NSL) sign, which indicate the legal limit.


----------



## Mike_P (21 Dec 2022)

9.75 mph is near enough 15.5km/h; wonder if they meant to permit legal ebikes failing to understand they can go faster under pedal power and got mixed up on the mph / km/h assist limit


----------



## DRM (21 Dec 2022)

Seen similar around factories, the reasoning been that they make you take notice of them being a ridiculous speed limit


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Jan 2023)

OK not so much a strange road sign more an odd road name .


----------



## Solocle (3 Jan 2023)

Alex321 said:


> And signs with a green circle are advisory only. They have no legal enforcement, and do not override the ones with the red circle (or the NSL) sign, which indicate the legal limit.


----------



## Alex321 (3 Jan 2023)

Solocle said:


> View attachment 673283



In theory, that one is mandatory. And if it is on Highways England property, it probably does class as a road for the purposes of the law.


----------



## Solocle (3 Jan 2023)

Alex321 said:


> In theory, that one is mandatory. And if it is on Highways England property, it probably does class as a road for the purposes of the law.



It's not a special road (presumably), so normal requirements for a TRO would apply. I think they have to be multiples of 10 to be enforceable.

Special roads are a different kettle of fish, as far as I can tell the speed limits on them might even apply to cyclists.









I can't ascertain if the path is a special road, but the M5 definitely is.

The cycle path beside the M48 100% is special.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jan 2023)

Alex321 said:


> And signs with a green circle are advisory only. They have no legal enforcement, and do not override the ones with the red circle (or the NSL) sign, which indicate the legal limit.



I never knew that signs with a green circle were a thing. That's not surprising because I, along with a significant proportion of the population, am unlikely to be able to distinguish them from those with a green circle.

So if they are a thing, it's a pretty stupid thing.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2023)

9¾ is, as any child or Harry Potter fan knows, is the 'secret' platform at Kings Cross railway station.. _Toot Toot _

HTH


----------



## Alex321 (4 Jan 2023)

Dogtrousers said:


> I never knew that signs with a green circle were a thing. That's not surprising because I, along with a significant proportion of the population, am unlikely to be able to distinguish them from those with a green circle.
> 
> So if they are a thing, it's a pretty stupid thing.



They aren't a thing on the roads generally.


----------

